# Milan - Anderlecht: 0-0



## Blu71 (15 Settembre 2012)

Milan-Anderlecht --martedì18 settembre 2012, ore 20:45.

gara di andata girone C Champions-League 2012/2013


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2012)

Prenderemo un'imbarcata epica.
Allegri riuscirà nell'impresa di non passare questo girone ridicolo


----------



## bmb (15 Settembre 2012)

Queste sono le nostre partite


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2012)

In coppa campioni non esistono squadre scarse. Questi sono superiori all'Atalanta, occhio.


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

Un bel 2 fisso e via, una gioia almeno.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2012)

Ale via via pronti e subito ci manca solo sti qua. Ci appiatellano!!!


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

Paura


----------



## James Watson (15 Settembre 2012)

Vinciamo.


----------



## Andrea89 (15 Settembre 2012)

Sarà un altro strazio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2012)

Non ci presentiamo, vi prego.


----------



## Livestrong (15 Settembre 2012)

La Tripletta di Kakà...


----------



## Blu71 (15 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Vinciamo.



Tifi Anderlecht?


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2012)

Brutto presentimento.....


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2012)

Allergia che a premium dice che schierera' ancora le mezze ale. 

EROE


----------



## smallball (15 Settembre 2012)

rischio di una bella imbarcata


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2012)

Ma tanto che lo passiamo a fare sto girone???Per prendere 30 dal Real???Stiamo a casuccia nostra e vediamo di rattoppare sta squadraccia!


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2012)

No ma è meglio passare il turno, cosi prendiamo un pò di soldi, altrimenti per ripianare il bilancio vendono anche i magazzinieri.


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Settembre 2012)

L'anderlecht mi fa ricordare quella strepitosa tripletta di Kakà, ma questa partita la farà dimenticare. Se tutto va bene, una sconfitta di misura con i giocatori del milan nel finale tutti in avanti in cerca di un gol, ma che alla fine non riusciranno a fare un tiro in porta a meno che non entri in campo Yepes. Questa è la nostra idea di gioco. Il barca finirà di specchiarsi.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> No ma è meglio passare il turno, cosi prendiamo un pò di soldi, altrimenti per ripianare il bilancio vendono anche i magazzinieri.



Con questa squadra sarà dura passare.


----------



## bmb (15 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> La Tripletta di Kakà...



Che serata, quella.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> No ma è meglio passare il turno, cosi prendiamo un pò di soldi, altrimenti per ripianare il bilancio vendono anche i magazzinieri.



E li vendessero,non voglia fare figure epiche,ma di M,in coppa.Subito fuori!


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

Mi viene male solo a pensarci


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Settembre 2012)

partita che sarà nettamente diversa da questa qui, arriva al momento giusto per fortuna, io sono ottimista


----------



## Blu71 (16 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> partita che sarà nettamente diversa da questa qui, arriva al momento giusto per fortuna, io sono ottimista



A questo punto non abbiamo niente da perdere.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2012)

Pareggiamo.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Settembre 2012)

Mbokani ne fa 3!


----------



## iceman. (16 Settembre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Che serata, quella.




Tranquillo martedi' ci pensera' il pazzolivo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Settembre 2012)

Perdiamo, ovvio

Pazienza, saranno anni duri


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Settembre 2012)

Ahia, non la vedo bene. E la cosa brutta è che giochiamo contro una squadra a cui già solo 4 o 5 anni fa gli avremmo riempito la porta, ora ci tocca aver paura. Io non sono fiducioso, però almeno in coppa, uno scatto di orgoglio.


----------



## GioNF (16 Settembre 2012)

Se perdiamo è l'ultima di Allegri in panchina.


----------



## Vinz (16 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> partita che sarà nettamente diversa da questa qui, arriva al momento giusto per fortuna, io sono ottimista



Pure questa con l'Atalanta arrivava al momento giusto, menomale...


----------



## Harvey (16 Settembre 2012)

Mi ricorda molto la partita con l'auxerre di due anni fa, giocammo malissimo prendendo imbarcate assurde dietro e la risolse Ibra con la prima doppietta a San Siro... Questa volta a chi ci affideremo?


----------



## Blu71 (16 Settembre 2012)

Ambrosini e Boateng, durante la gara contro l'Atalanta, hanno risentito di qualche piccolo problema fisico. Non dovrebbe trattarsi di nulla di grave, tanto che entrambi i centrocampisti saranno regolarmente a disposizione per la gara di Champions contro l'Anderlecht. Il capitano, sostituito al 10' della ripresa con Nocerino, ha avvertito un dolore al collo del piede, lo stesso che già gli aveva dato fastidi negli Stati Uniti.


Fonte: MN


----------



## Pamparulez (16 Settembre 2012)

L'Anderlecht è sicuramente più scarso dell'Atalanta, ma troveremo cmq il modo di complicarci la vita ne son certo.


----------



## drama 84 (16 Settembre 2012)

facciamo giocare le vecchie glorie


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2012)

credo che non la guardero, mi dispiace ma sono già stanca dopo aver visto tre partite


----------



## Brain84 (16 Settembre 2012)

Dopo ieri non so più a che santo votarmi per sperare di vincere qualcosa


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (16 Settembre 2012)

Facendo due conti...se non vinciamo martedì siamo fuori.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2012)

Andrò allo stadio con questo:







Ovviamente se non si vince non si va nemmeno in EL


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Settembre 2012)

La gente mi prendeva per il **** quando dicevo che arrivavamo terzi in un girone del terzo mondo...


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

Tanto... O si esce ai gironi o agli ottavi. Cambia poco. E in Europa League è meglio non andare.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Settembre 2012)

vinciamo


----------



## Amedeo123 (16 Settembre 2012)

L'Anderlecht è superiore alla squadra di Bergamo quindi perderemo pure questa


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> La gente mi prendeva per il **** quando dicevo che arrivavamo terzi in un girone del terzo mondo...


Credo che fosse perchè arriveremo quarti, e non terzi


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (16 Settembre 2012)

Da vincere giocando un calcio dignitoso.
Nonostante tutto, questo è ancora nelle nostre possibilità.


----------



## ErreKappa (16 Settembre 2012)

Non ho il coraggio di guardare...


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2012)

Milan, Montolivo in gruppo a Milanello​
MILAN ALLENAMENTI - Riccardo Montolivo, centrocampista del Milan, è tornato ad allenarsi in gruppo. L'ex capitano della Fiorentina, quindi, sarebbe in procinto di recuperare e ha corso e fatto lo stesso lavoro di chi ieri non ha giocato da titolare la partita con l'Atalanta. Con lui quindi Bojan, Costant e Nocerino, entrati nella ripresa senza però cambiare le sorti della gara. Abbiati ha fatto tutto il lavoro all'esterno con i poteri.

fonte:http://www.calcionews24.com/milan-montolivo-in-gruppo-a-milanello-266226.html


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Settembre 2012)

speriamo di migliorare coi rientri di robinho e montolivo e speriamo che mexes faccia bene in difesa, se recuperiamo questi tre possiamo dire la nostra


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (16 Settembre 2012)

Abbiamo una squadra di ***** ok! Ma dobbiamo sostenere i nostri colori SEMPRE E CMQ!!! 
FORZA MILAN!!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2012)

ci conto eh martedi fai di nuovo giocare elshaarawy


----------



## Principe (16 Settembre 2012)

Mi raccomando allegri tieni ovviamente il 4 3 1 2......... Somaro


----------



## Marilson (16 Settembre 2012)

sto facendo la *******.. mi sa che vado. Che dite?


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (16 Settembre 2012)

a quanto sarà dato l'anderlecht....perchè di sti tempi ormai conviene scommettere contro il milan


----------



## Harvey (16 Settembre 2012)

Hanno pareggiato contro il Lierse. Vediamo di farci bastonare anche da questi...


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Settembre 2012)

me la risparmierei volentieri, ma la guarderò perchè non c'è altro.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

Real - City quando c'è? Mercoledì?


----------



## Harvey (16 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Real - City quando c'è? Mercoledì?


No è martedì, come noi...


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

Allora se si mette male mi butto su Real - City.


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Settembre 2012)

Io penso che guarderò Real-City.Difficile vedere l'ennesimo scempio quando c'è una partita potenzialmente interessante.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Settembre 2012)

Dai che la musichetta può stimolare 'sti cadaveri...


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Allora se si mette male mi butto su Real - City.



Almeno si vede calcio e non calci.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

Esattamente... Fa male scriverlo ma è così.


----------



## Nick (16 Settembre 2012)

http://www.calciomercatoweb.it/noti...ro-landerlecht-tra-rientri-novita-e-sorprese/

Mesbah 

Io guardo PSG-Dinamo Kyiv


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2012)

Perchè il Milan farà il solito possesso palla sterile, per via orrizontali, fatto male, piglierà gol al primo contropiede o palla inattiva e poi ciao che si recupera.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

Se vabbè. Ci manca solo Mesbah.


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Settembre 2012)

Fortunatamente guarderò solo parte del secondo tempo causa allenamento. Però sempre e comunque forza Milan.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Settembre 2012)

Mesbah?Ma lo fa apposta Allegri?


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2012)

Cioe dai sto Allegri si vuol far cacciare non c'è altra spiegazione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2012)

Una squadra che perde in casa con la Sampdoria e l'Atalanta non vedo perché debba sentirsi superiore all'Anderlecht.


----------



## patriots88 (16 Settembre 2012)

ci sarà da soffrire pure martedi'


----------



## peppe75 (16 Settembre 2012)

ma un fantasista??? un fantasista! un decente trequartistaaa______________uno che sa giocare la palla che costruisca un'azione di giocoooo_________ma ci vuole tanto...io metterei boa dietro e el 92 trequartista con bojan e pazzini davanti...


----------



## panormus (16 Settembre 2012)

Emanuelson a terzino sinistro, De Sciglio a destra, Mexes e Zapata centrali, Antonini-Abate all'Empoli...


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Settembre 2012)

Possibile formazione? Si sa già qualcosa?


----------



## Cm Punk (17 Settembre 2012)

Ma robinho è morto? ci serve tantissimo


----------



## S T B (17 Settembre 2012)

panormus ha scritto:


> Emanuelson a terzino sinistro, De Sciglio a destra, Mexes e Zapata centrali, Antonini-Abate all'Empoli...



d'accordissimo! Ma infatti: perché cavolo zapata non gioca???
Se allegri perde anche questa va cacciato... se ne avessi la certezza andrei a san siro con la sciarpa dell'anderlecht.


----------



## Petrecte (17 Settembre 2012)

Questa partita dirà molto del futuro di Allergia....se la prestazione sarà la fotocopia di quelle in campionato vorrà dire che la squadra ha scaricato il mister,perchè aldilà del livello della formazione o dei cambi o del non gioco,almeno un pò di grinta e orgoglio devono metterceli se credono davvero nel mister.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Settembre 2012)

X2 è garanzia.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (17 Settembre 2012)

Almeno questa ragazzi. Anche se Allegri, dato che non è riuscito a preparare una partita contro l'Atalanta avendo a disposizione 2 settimane, stento a credere che riesca a prepararne una in 2 giorni, spero in una botta di ****.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (17 Settembre 2012)

Anderlecht a 7... mmm


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Settembre 2012)

Io ho fatto una bella multipla con Juve, Barça e Anderlecht vincenti. Dai che si diventa ricchi quest'anno


----------



## runner (17 Settembre 2012)

ragazzi anche qui bisogna aprire il gioco visto che sono forti fisicamente a difendersi.....


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (17 Settembre 2012)

Probabile formazione: Yepes-Bonera. Monto-De Jong-Nocerino. Boa. Pazzini-Bojan.

Zapata è morto.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (17 Settembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Io ho fatto una bella multipla con Juve, Barça e Anderlecht vincenti. Dai che si diventa ricchi quest'anno



Pareggerà il Barca. 

ps: quasi quasi ti seguo...


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Settembre 2012)

Champions: Milan da dentro o fuori​


La nota positiva, obiettivamente non semplice da trovare in un momento come questo, è che l'Anderlecht non sta molto meglio del Milan. La formazione belga, che martedì sera farà tappa nel rinnovato e maledetto San Siro, è infatti reduce da tre pareggini filati nella Belgisch Pro League e annaspa, dopo sette giornate, all'inseguimento del Brugge, già in fuga. In questo senso è corretto l'Allegri-pensiero: "Giocare subito può fare bene".

Il tecnico rossonero, chiaramente, si riferisce alla voglia di reazione della sua banda. Tecnicamente e tatticamente - perché qualcosa, con il tempo, va ritoccato - il suo Milan non può fare e non farà salti in avanti immediati. Però può farsi forse trascinare da un po' di rabbia e recuperare energie dalla coesione di un gruppo che, non a caso, Ambrosini ha riunito attorno a sè in una cena, diciamo così, "chiarificatrice".

Rispetto alla gara contro l'Atalanta, Allegri ritrova Montolivo in mezzo al campo. L'ex viola, che pure non è un'iradiddio, sembra oggi il solo giocatore in grado di dare un senso alla manovra confusa dei rossoneri. Quel che più è balzata agli occhi nell'anticipo di sabato è stata l'assoluta incapacità del Milan di costruire manovre armoniose e di far girare il pallone in mezzo al campo alternando il gioco orizzontale alle verticalizzazioni. In questo senso, sempre che riesca finalmente a impadronirsi della mediana, Montolivo è la manna dal cielo.

Per il resto Allegri non dovrebbe cambiare molto. In attacco ci sarà ancora Pazzini e, al suo fianco, questa volta potrebbe esserci da subito Bojan. Alle loro spalle agirà ancora Boateng. Dietro di lui, detto di Montolivo, gli altri due centrocampisti dovrebbero essere De Jong e Ambrosini a meno che il tecnico livornese non provi a insistere con Emanuelson per dare vitalità alla fascia sinistra e cercare così di allargare il gioco sulle fasce.

Gli esterni sono e saranno fondamentali. Intanto perché Pazzini va innescato con cross dal fondo. Quindi perché l'Anderlecht non verrà di sicuro al Meazza per darsi a improbabili assalti, ma aspetterà i rossoneri per ripartire. Dicevamo che anche loro non sono messi bene. Ecco: nelle ultime tre gare la formazione belga ha pareggiato tre volte: 2-2 in casa con il Genk, una delle migliori formazioni della sua lega. Le altre due, sempre in trasferta, 1-1 contro Lierse e Leuven, squadre più di là che di qua nel senso che lottano per non retrocedere o poco più. Insomma, l'Anderlecht può e deve essere la medicina per abbassare la febbre del Milan. In caso contrario il primo a pagare sarà, come consuetudine, l'allenatore. Fallire la prima uscita di Champions, tra l'altro contro la squadra più scarsa del gruppo, sarebbe come ammettere di non poter andare avanti. Sarebbe come arrendersi ancora prima di essere scesi in campo. 

fonte:http://www.sportmediaset.mediaset.i...89576/champions-milan-da-dentro-o-fuori.shtml


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Settembre 2012)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Probabile formazione: Yepes-Bonera. Monto-De Jong-Nocerino. Boa. Pazzini-Bojan.
> 
> Zapata è morto.



penso al posto di bonera gioca mexes, venerdi allegri ha detto che o contro l'atalanta o contro l'Anderlecht partita titolare


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Settembre 2012)

Bello usare i due slot extra per due giocatori che non vedranno mai il campo


----------



## Degenerate X (17 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia quanti soldi facili...


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Settembre 2012)

Milan, Mexes e Montolivo tornano contro l'Anderlecht​
MILAN MONTOLIVO MEXES ANDERLECHT - Dopo un pessimo inizio di campionato il Milan cerca il riscatto in Champions League e l'occasione è una di quelle da leccarsi i baffi. A San Siro domani sarà ospite l'Anderlecht, una squadra modesta che non può e non deve far paura al Milan di Allegri che deve ricominciare a vincere e deve farlo nella competizione che storicamente lo vede da anni come uno dei massimi protagonisti. Ottime notizie, che fanno ben sperare i tifosi, arrivano dall'infermieria: Mexes, stando a quanto riportato da Tuttosport e ripreso da Milannews.it, si riprenderebbe il centro della difesa in coppia con Bonera. In mediana spazio a Montolivo, di nuovo disponibile che farà coppia con De Jong e Nocerino.

fonte:http://www.calcionews24.com/milan-mexes-e-montolivo-tornano-contro-l-anderlecht-266401.html


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Settembre 2012)

Mexes deve giocare...non voglio più vedere Bonera


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Settembre 2012)

mexes se e in forma e uno dei migliori che abbiamo


----------



## admin (17 Settembre 2012)

Sarà davvero dura. E pensare che bastava confermare la rosa dell'anno scorso per dargliene dai 3 ai 5.


----------



## sheva90 (17 Settembre 2012)

Per me è come un amichevole internazionale, dobbiamo puntare alla salvezza altro che Champions...


----------



## iceman. (17 Settembre 2012)

Ehh ma ibra non segnava mai in gembions, pazzini almeno ha un fiuto del gol pazzesco


----------



## Blu71 (17 Settembre 2012)

L'attaccante serbo dell'Anderlecht, Milan Jovanovic, è l'unico squalificato in vista della gara di domani sera a San Siro fra i Rossoneri e l'Anderlecht.

Fonte: tuttomercatoweb


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Settembre 2012)

montolivo non lo convocherà mi sa, allegri ha fatto capire che non lo vuole rischiare


----------



## Blu71 (17 Settembre 2012)

MILAN EMANUELSON ANDERLECHT - Intervistato dal quotidiano belga De Standaard, il centrocampista del Milan Urby Emanuelson ha largamente raccontato di questo difficile inizio della squadra rossonera, tra calciomercato, campionato e... Champions League.

"Con l'Atalanta è andata male, speriamo di poterci rifare con l'Anderlecht: dobbiamo ritrovare l'ottimismo. Non possiamo permetterci un altro passo falso, abbiamo già perso due partite in casa. Il match con l'Anderlecht è molto importante per noi, non solo per la Champions League, ma anche per ritrovare sicurezza con una vittoria. Se perdiamo ancora si scatena l'inferno? Forse sì - le parole del giocatore olandese - . Come giocheranno i belgi? Non so se giocheranno in difesa, possono scegliere bene in attacco. Contro di loro ho giocato in Europa League con l'Ajax. L'Anderlecht è un avversario pericoloso, andremo in campo per vincere, ma nel calcio non si sa mai".

Fonte: calcionews24


----------



## Cm Punk (17 Settembre 2012)

Ho paura di una disfatta stile milan - zurigo


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Settembre 2012)

La giocheremo in casa, la perderemo. Mamma mia sarà la fotocopia di sampdoria ed atalanta...se qualcuno vuole assistere al parto, si salvi chi puo!!!


----------



## Blu71 (17 Settembre 2012)

Da quando la Uefa ha varato il nuovo formato della Champions League, il Milan ha giocato 149 gare (dalla Fase a Gironi alla Finale) in questa splendida manifestazione. La prima risale al 25 Novembre 1992: Milan-Goteborg 4-0. Con Milan-Anderlecht, il Milan arriva alla 150esima partita in UEFA Champions League.

Fonte: tuttomercatoweb


----------



## Alekos (17 Settembre 2012)

Cm Punk ha scritto:


> Ho paura di una disfatta stile milan - zurigo



Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca


----------



## DexMorgan (17 Settembre 2012)

La gazza da Montolivo titolare se non vado errato.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Settembre 2012)

Allegri ha detto che Montolivo giocherà ad Udine, al massimo va in panca

Sarà ovviamente una partita disgustosa, eppure ho cancellato tutti gli altri impegni che avevo...FORZA MILAN


----------



## Prinz (17 Settembre 2012)

spero che cambi qualcosa a livello di formazione


----------



## ReyMilan (17 Settembre 2012)

L'attacco è sempre quello?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (17 Settembre 2012)

Da vincere assolutamente.

L'Anderlecht in campionato non vince da tre gare,anche loro stanno passando una mezza crisi. Sono comunque la difesa meno battuta del campionato belga (insieme al Lierse),ma non segnano molto.


----------



## Petrecte (17 Settembre 2012)

Motolivo non convocato....


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Settembre 2012)

MILAN-ANDERLECHT, SONO 21 I CONVOCATI​
MILANO - Sono 21 i convocati rossoneri, diramati da mister Allegri al termine della rifinitura: Abbiati, Amelia, Gabriel, Abate, Acerbi, Antonini, Bonera, De Sciglio, Mexes, Yepes, Zapata, Ambrosini, Boateng, Constant, De Jong, Emanuelson, Flamini, Nocerino, Bojan, El Shaarawy, Pazzini.

fonte:http://www.acmilan.com/it/news/breaking_news_show/30880


----------



## Blu71 (17 Settembre 2012)

Milan-Anderlecht: le probabili formazioni

17.09.2012 20.00 di Giada Niniano per milannews.it

Domani si disputerà la prima partita di Champions. In campo, a San Siro Milan e Anderlecht alle ore 20:45. Nei rossoneri c'è il rientro di capitan Ambrosini che ha recuperato dal pestone subito contro l'Atalanta ma Allegri sta pensando di confermare Emanuelson insieme a de Jong e Nocerino al posto di Emanuelson. In attacco spazio a Pazzini e all'esperienza internazionale di Bojan Krkic. Nell'Anderlecht rientra Mbokani che sarà il perno dell'attacco belga. Ma ecco le possibili formazioni delle due squadre: 
Milan (4-3-1-2): Abbiati; Abate, Bonera, Mexes, Antonini; Nocerino, De Jong, Emanuelson; Boateng; Bojan, Pazzini. 
Anderlecht (4-1-3-2): Proto; Odoi, Wasilewski, Kouyatè, Deschacht; Biglia; Kanu, Kljestan, Gillet; Mbokani, Molins.

Fonte: tuttomercatoweb


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Settembre 2012)

Bonera LOL


----------



## Blu71 (17 Settembre 2012)

CHAMPIONS LEAGUE ANDERLECHT VAN DEN BROM - Intervenuto in conferenza stampa alla vigilia della sfida di Champions League contro il Milan, John Van den Brom ha presentato la gara contro i rossoneri: "Non penso che la squadra sia in grado di disputare una partita completamente difensiva. Adattarsi all'avversario non significa trincerarsi in difesa, ma fare il proprio gioco, approfittando della situazione. Il Milan arriva da una sconfitta, ma ogni partita ha una sua storia. Il risultato non è determinante ai fini del passaggio del turno, perché ci sono sei partite in tutto, ma vogliamo partire bene", ha dichiarato il tecnico dell'Anderlecht.

Fonte: calcionews24


----------



## DexMorgan (17 Settembre 2012)

Io non mi capacito di come non si possa giocare con ACERBI e MEXES. Sempre quel cesso di Bonera che, ringraziamo San Abbiati, se no sarebbe stato anche capatino.

Almeno Bojan dal primo mi fa ben sperare.


----------



## admin (17 Settembre 2012)

Lì dietro, chi metti metti il risultato è lo stesso. Sono tutti dello stesso livello (penoso).


----------



## DexMorgan (17 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lì dietro, chi metti metti il risultato è lo stesso. Sono tutti dello stesso livello (penoso).



Mah, non sono d'accordo [o almeno, ti parlo di centrali eh io]

Bonera è un cesso e okay, siamo tutti d'accordo.

Ma Mexes, Yepes, Acerbi e Zapata è, secondo me, una buona difesa. E secondo me, il più forte diventerà l'italiano.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Settembre 2012)

Mah diciamo che Acerbi è il meno peggio..ma onestamente che metti uno o l'altro poco cambia sono tutti scarsi.

Mamma mia siamo passati dall'avere i due difensori centrali piu forti al mondo, per la difesa piu scarsa della CL credo. Che pena, il tutto in 3 mesi


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Settembre 2012)

antonini, bonera, abate


----------



## Cm Punk (17 Settembre 2012)

Ogni volta che qualcuno si infortuna finisce in un buco nero e non lo si rivede prima di qualche mese
Menomale che robinho e montolivo per la champions dovevano recuperare..
Vabbe lasciamo perdere Pato che probabilmente ora sarà in qualche spiaggia di rio..


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Settembre 2012)

Ma solamente io non mi capacito di Zapata ? L'unica partita che gli ho visto fare era al Berlusconi, e mi era sembrato uno dei meno peggio.


----------



## DexMorgan (17 Settembre 2012)

Ma si sa che per Allegri i nuovi arrivati non vengono considerati da subito, o addirittura relegati alla tribuna.

Meno male che ha buttato subito dentro De Jong, ce lo vedevo Nigel in tribuna al posto di Traorè


----------



## Blu71 (17 Settembre 2012)

Anderlecht, Deschacht: "Avrei preferito un Milan reduce da due vittorie"

17.09.2012 22.15 di Matteo Calcagni per milannews.it 
Oliver Deschacht, terzino sinistro dell'Anderlecht, ha partecipato alla conferenza a San Siro insieme al tecnico van den Brom. Il laterale belga si è concentrato sulla gara contro il Milan, prima giornata del girone di Champions League. Ecco le sue parole riportate da acmilan.com: "Siamo euforici per la qualificazione alla fase a gironi, vogliamo testare il nostro valore e aiutare i più giovani a mostrare le loro qualità. Non c'è nessun vantaggio ad affrontare il Milan in casa dopo due sconfitte. Avrei preferito affrontarlo dopo due vittorie, così sarebbe stato più rilassato e meno concentrato".


Fonte: tuttomercatoweb


----------



## The Ripper (17 Settembre 2012)

Non capisco la sistematica esclusione di Zapata. Non la accetto.
Ci fosse Montolivo al posto di Nocerino sarebbe una discreta formazione.


----------



## admin (17 Settembre 2012)

Zapata è meglio che non giochi...


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Settembre 2012)

Vediamo che fanno va....


----------



## Marilson (18 Settembre 2012)

Stasera l'europa sapra' che cosa e' successo al milan


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2012)

che dio c'è la mandi buona


----------



## bmb (18 Settembre 2012)

Tirate fuori le palle.


----------



## neversayconte (18 Settembre 2012)

pessimismo e fastidio


----------



## Aphex (18 Settembre 2012)

Il capitano e Yepes devono essere titolari, sono gli unici degni di questa maglia e gli unici che ci mettono sempre le palle.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Settembre 2012)

stasera vedremo se questa squadra avrà le palle di reagire perchè tecnicamente è superiore all'anderlecht ma deve giocare con un altro spirito


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Settembre 2012)

guarda te se dobbiamo star qua ad aver paura dell'anderlecht.  

la pagherete maiali. 

stasera ci sarà da soffrire, ma non ce la faccio a non seguire questa squadra. 
forza ragazzi, date tutto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Settembre 2012)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Il capitano e Yepes devono essere titolari, sono gli unici degni di questa maglia e gli unici che ci mettono sempre le palle.


chi ambrosini?? mi auguro assolutamente che non giochi, il doppio mediano non dobbiamo più riproporlo o lui o de jong


----------



## Snake (18 Settembre 2012)

Gazzetta da twitter seconda punta, dai non ci credo che acciuga arriva a tanto


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2012)

Twitter seconda punta?!?


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Settembre 2012)

ahahahah la formazione proposta per stasera è allucinante!!! non la voglio neanche vedere...


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Settembre 2012)

si gioca emanuelson seconda punta, lo confermano diversi siti..evidentemente non si fida ne di bojan ne di el shaarawy


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2012)

è andato completamente nel pallone. Se non non vince stasera è praticamente esonerato. Perchè a Udine, a meno di clamorose sorprese, difficilmente faremo risultato.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (18 Settembre 2012)

Io quando gioco a calcio con la mia squadra e perdiamo male una partita il week end successivo sono indiavolato, do tutto per far ricredere subito tutti! Mi auguro facciano lo stesso!


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Se fallisce stasera è fuori, esonerato, considerando che in Russia fa freddo e con lo Zenit in casa pareggiamo al massimo 0-0.


----------



## Aphex (18 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> chi ambrosini?? mi auguro assolutamente che non giochi, il doppio mediano non dobbiamo più riproporlo o lui o de jong


Al posto di Ambro, dalle ultime news, pare che giochi Flamini insieme a Nocerinho...
Preferisco il capitano su una gamba sola a quel macellaio francese che trotterella per il campo.


----------



## Need4 (18 Settembre 2012)

Probabilmente riuscirò a vedere solo il secondo tempo causa allenamento...

Soffrirò 45 minuti in meno


----------



## Jino (18 Settembre 2012)

Da quello che vi sento dire ho veramente paura di vedere la formazione che scenderà in campo stasera


----------



## Snake (18 Settembre 2012)




----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Non ci credo dai, è uno scherzo


----------



## Jino (18 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


>




Mio Dio  ma giochiamo per non perdere?!!??!!?


----------



## Frikez (18 Settembre 2012)

Emanuelson trequartista..centrocampo con Flamini De Jong e Nocerino 

Allegri


----------



## Albijol (18 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


>



Mi lincia qualcuno se dico che la formazione non mi dispiace? Alla fine è un 4-5-1 mascherato. De Sciglio finalmente gioca, certo era meglio se giocava al posto del giovine, ma per me tra Antonini e Abate non è che ci sia tutta questa differenza: sono scarsissimi tutti e due. L'unica cosa che non mi piace è che Bonerauncalciatore sarà titolare fisso quest'anno


----------



## Aphex (18 Settembre 2012)

Praticamente giochiamo con tre terzini e quattro mediani; benissimo!


----------



## Cm Punk (18 Settembre 2012)

emanuela punta   
Allenatore rivoluzionario


----------



## folletto (18 Settembre 2012)

cercherò di non vederla......


----------



## dyablo65 (18 Settembre 2012)

con questo centrocampo di fabbri ferrai faremo delle giocate ,ma, soprattutto degli schemi sopraffini

tanto lo sappiamo che allegri ha preso il patentino di allenatore per corrispondenza................


----------



## Albijol (18 Settembre 2012)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> con questo centrocampo di fabbri ferrai faremo delle giocate ,ma, soprattutto degli schemi sopraffini



Eh strunz allegri che fa marcire Fabregas e Schweinsteiger in panchina...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Settembre 2012)

Emanuelson attaccante?


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2012)

Milan, Ambrosini in dubbio contro l'Anderlecht​


MILAN ANDERLECHT AMBROSINI CHAMPIONS LEAGUE - Allenamento di rifinitura ieri pomeriggio per il Milan, alla vigilia dell'esordio di Champions League in casa contro l'Anderlecht. Allegri aveva bisogno di verificare le condizioni di alcuni giocatori ancora in dubbio: Ambrosini non ha ancora smaltito del tutto una botta al collo del piede destro, ma dovrebbe stringere i denti e andare in campo. Anche perché Montolivo non è a disposizione: il regista tornerà a disposizione per il match di Udine. A centrocampo, nel caso il capitano dovesse farcela, ci saranno De Jong e Nocerino, altrimenti sarà Emanuelson a sostituire Ambrosini. Non convocati nemmeno Mesbah, Robinho, Pato, Muntari, Didac Vilà e Strasser. In difesa probabile l'utilizzo della coppia Acerbi e Mexes. In attacco, Bojan favorito su El Shaarawy.

fonte:http://www.calcionews24.com/milan-ambrosini-in-dubbio-contro-l-anderlecht-266618.html

spero giochi de sciglio, ma meno male che bojan la voluto allegri se non lo voleva chissa quando giocava


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (18 Settembre 2012)

A centrocampo vedere tre mediani non è proprio il massimo, se consideriamo che uno dei tre è Flamini, che è capace solo di fare falli. Emanuelson davanti proprio non me lo spiego, non poteva metterlo al posto di Flamini per dare " qualità " in mezzo, e magari provare Bojan dal primo minuto? 
Stento a credere che questa è la formazione che vedremo stasera.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2012)

Le ultime da Milanello: Allegri cambia modulo e in difesa​
Ribaltone totale per quel che riguarda la formazione che scenderà in campo questa sera contro l’Anderlecht. Massimiliano Allegri cambia modulo e pare essere orientato sul 4-3-2-1 sperimentato nell’arco dell’estate con Boateng ed Emanuelson alle spalle di Giampaolo Pazzini che sarà l’unico terminale offensivo. La cerniera di centrocampo sarà composta dal rientro di Mathieu Flamini sul centro destra, de Jong centrale e Nocerino a sinistra. In difesa altra novità perché Mattia De Sciglio torna dal primo minuto al posto di Ignazio Abate con Antonini sull’out di sinistra e la coppia Mexes-Bonera in mezzo. Abbiati sarà il portiere e il capitano vista l’assenza di Ambrosini che siederà in panchina. Ricapitolando ecco quello che sarà il Milan di questa sera:

4-3-2-1: Abbiati; De Sciglio, Bonera, Mexes, Antonini; Flamini, de Jong, Nocerino; Boateng, Emanuelson; Pazzini.

fonte:http://www.milannews.it/?action=read&idnotizia=91352


----------



## BB7 (18 Settembre 2012)

Dall'altra parte c'è REAL - CITY. Devo ancora decidere quale partita guardare.


----------



## robs91 (18 Settembre 2012)

E' stata una scelta dell'allenatore avere tutti sti fabbri a centrocampo.Tanto per fare un nome un Pizarro a zero si poteva prendere(ok ha una certa età ma sempre meglio di Trattorè) ma al nostro grande genio della panchina non piacciono questi tipi di giocatori.
Lui ama i De Jong,i Muntari che fanno legna in mezzo al campo ma che non hanno grandi qualità d'impostazione.


----------



## 2515 (18 Settembre 2012)

No hanno detto che sarà un 4-3-2-1, emanuelson è dietro a pazzini con boateng.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Settembre 2012)

Emanuelson seconda punta? Nocerino De Jong Flamini? Ok Allegri verrà esonerato dopo la partita.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Settembre 2012)

per me sarà boateng a fare la seconda punta e emanulson dietro sulla trequarti, mi aspettavo bojan titolare però magari una chance da titolare mi sembrava giusto dargliela


----------



## sheva90 (18 Settembre 2012)

L'albero di Natale...


----------



## 2515 (18 Settembre 2012)

è un 4-3-2-1
Facendo un 2+2 semplice è facile cosa vuole fare allegri, sapendo che emanuelson è l'unico che può servire bene pazzini e vista la tendenza sua e di boateng ad allargarsi vuole impiegare un 4-3-2-1 in difesa, visto ch ora vuole prima di tutto ricreare compatezza difensiva che è la sua fissazione, in attacco boateng si allargherà da una parte ed emanuelson dall'altra per poter mettere pazzini in condizione di segnare.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Settembre 2012)

Allegri sta facendo di tutto per farsi cacciare.


----------



## Frikez (18 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Dall'altra parte c'è REAL - CITY. Devo ancora decidere quale partita guardare.



E' una dura scelta 



robs91 ha scritto:


> E' stata una scelta dell'allenatore avere tutti sti fabbri a centrocampo.Tanto per fare un nome un Pizarro a zero si poteva prendere(ok ha una certa età ma sempre meglio di Trattorè) ma al nostro grande genio della panchina non piacciono questi tipi di giocatori.
> Lui ama i De Jong,i Muntari che fanno legna in mezzo al campo ma che non hanno grandi qualità d'impostazione.



Macchè, lui aveva espressamente chiesto Fabregas, Hamsik, Asamoah e Sahin


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

Così fosse, sarebbe una formazione completamente sballata. Emanuelson ha fatto vcedere buone cose palla al piede e sono d'accordo col tenerlo più avanzato... però quel centrocampo è assurdo... Nocerino e Flamini assieme è come alzare bandiera bianca a centrocampo.
Certo che adesso anche in POLI sarebbe un lusso...

In ogni caso visto che ha deciso di mischiare un po' le carte, era il caso di sfruttare i tanti attaccanti e i tanti mediani in modo ben diverso. Vediamo...


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Macchè, lui aveva espressamente chiesto Fabregas, Hamsik, Asamoah e Sahin



Aveva chiesto Asamoah e Hamsik sicuramente. Poi aveva chiesto un sostituto di Pirlo, tant'è vero che è arrivato Aquilani (che il Milan non ha voluto riscattare prendendo e puntando sul SOLO Montolivo), e non credo volesse ne' Traorè e ne' Flamini. Magari Muntari sì, ma Muntari dà le piste a tutti i nostri mediani. Ah, poi com'è che ha rivoluto Merkel? Com'è che ha voluto Bojan che ha qualità?
No, ma ad Allegri piacciono i fabbri


----------



## JoKeR (18 Settembre 2012)

Quasi tutti noi sappiamo che la responsabilità di questa gestione tragicomica del Milan attuale è esclusivamente di Berlusconi e Galliani (quest'ultimo, però, ha molte più colpe di quello che si pensa e si dice). 
Ma anche Allegri ora sta esagerando. Sabato sera è stato ridicolo: la gestione dei cambi è stata la peggiore che abbia mai visto in 28 anni di vita. 
Venendo nello specifico alla sfida con l'Anderlecht noto con simpatia che Allegri vuole perseverare con Bonera e Antonini e altre diavolerie tipo Emanuelson trequartista o interno di centrocampo.
Quindi io mi chiedo: ma De Sciglio? Zapata? Bojan?
Ci vuole così tanto a schierare una formazione migliore di quella che ci propina questo imbelle ogni santa volta?
Poi sia altrettanto chiaro che in giro di migliori di lui non ce ne sono. E se ce ne fossero non ci sarebbero comunque nemmeno 2 euro.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (18 Settembre 2012)

Allegri sta cominciando a non capirci più nulla. Non può giocare con questo modulo, non ha gli interpreti.


----------



## Frikez (18 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Aveva chiesto Asamoah e Hamsik sicuramente. Poi aveva chiesto un sostituto di Pirlo, tant'è vero che è arrivato Aquilani (che il Milan non ha voluto riscattare prendendo e puntando sul SOLO Montolivo), e non credo volesse ne' Traorè e ne' Flamini. Magari Muntari sì, ma Muntari dà le piste a tutti i nostri mediani. Ah, poi com'è che ha rivoluto Merkel? Com'è che ha voluto Bojan che ha qualità?
> No, ma ad Allegri piacciono i fabbri



Intanto la sua idea di gioco non prevede un regista davanti alla difesa, difatti Pirlo che era comunque alla canna del gas venne accantonato a febbraio.
Merkel ha giocato 2 partite e non tirarmi fuori il discorso dell'infortunio dato che si spaccò a fine gennaio ma stranamente non vide più il campo.
Flamini in campo da titolare contro la Samp e anche stasera, eh ma lui vuole un centrocampo tecnico 
Ci mancava Lazzari ed eravamo a posto.
Bojan è un attaccante..cosa c'entra? Poi mette Emanuelson da seconda punta/trequartista e non Bojan rotfl


----------



## iceman. (18 Settembre 2012)

Babba bia ci ha riempiti di cessi...

Flamini ancora titolare....mamma mia ..deve essere alla canna del gas


----------



## smallball (18 Settembre 2012)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Quasi tutti noi sappiamo che la responsabilità di questa gestione tragicomica del Milan attuale è esclusivamente di Berlusconi e Galliani (quest'ultimo, però, ha molte più colpe di quello che si pensa e si dice).
> Ma anche Allegri ora sta esagerando. Sabato sera è stato ridicolo: la gestione dei cambi è stata la peggiore che abbia mai visto in 28 anni di vita.
> Venendo nello specifico alla sfida con l'Anderlecht noto con simpatia che Allegri vuole perseverare con Bonera e Antonini e altre diavolerie tipo Emanuelson trequartista o interno di centrocampo.
> Quindi io mi chiedo: ma De Sciglio? Zapata? Bojan?
> ...



una squadra senza capo ne' coda un autentico suicidio tattico


----------



## bmb (18 Settembre 2012)

Emanuelson seconda punta. E' andato del tutto.


----------



## Principe (18 Settembre 2012)

Fuori allegri fuori allegri fuori allegri fuori allegri fuori allegri fuori allegri fuori Allegri


----------



## juventino (18 Settembre 2012)

Se mi è concesso l'intervento da esterno, io veramente non capisco come faccia Allegri ad insistere su Bonera. Cioè voglio dire Acerbi magari ancora non è pronto e manco è entrato nei meccanismi, ma preferirlo a Yepes io trovo che sia assurdo.


----------



## smallball (18 Settembre 2012)

stasera rischiamo una bella imbarcata


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Settembre 2012)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Allegri sta cominciando a non capirci più nulla. Non può giocare con questo modulo, non ha gli interpreti.



a questo punto mi domando : ma abbiamo gli interpreti per qualche modulo? io direi di no abbiamo solo interpreti per un museo dell'orrore calcistico


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2012)

Aiutooooo si salvi chi puo dall'ondata


----------



## DexMorgan (18 Settembre 2012)

Emanuelson e Boateng dietro Pazzini. No vabbè è tutto ridicolo.

Contro L'ANDERLECTH.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2012)

Allegri cambia il Milan: 4-3-3 senza El Shaarawy, dubbio Abate-De Sciglio​
Allegri dà la scossa e cambia il Milan. Questa sera, infatti, scenderà in campo un nuovo modulo e qualche interprete al rientro per affrontare al meglio la prima ma cruciale sfida di Champions League.

Non più El Shaarawy dall’inizio, al contrario delle previsioni, ma Emanuelson che con Boateng formeranno il trio d’attacco insieme a Pazzini. Flamini si riprende il centrocampo, mentre Mexes ritorna in campo dopo diverso tempo. L’unico dubbio riguarda la fascia destra: si giocano un posto da titolare Abate e De Sciglio. L’allenatore rossonero propone un modulo spregiudicato, 4-3-1-2?

No, un 4-3-3 che Max non ha paura di schierare. Qualità in attacco, copertura a centrocampo e solidità in difesa. Così il Milan di Allegri affronterà la prima giornata del girone di Champions. Appuntamento a San Siro alle 20.45, una notte delicata ma che ha bisogno di ridare certezze (e vittoria) al Diavolo. Allegri sceglie con coraggio, adesso tocca alla squadra.

fonte:http://www.spaziomilan.it/2012/09/a...nza-el-shaarawy-antonini-sorpassa-de-sciglio/


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se mi è concesso l'intervento da esterno, io veramente non capisco come faccia Allegri ad insistere su Bonera. Cioè voglio dire Acerbi magari ancora non è pronto e manco è entrato nei meccanismi, ma preferirlo a Yepes io trovo che sia assurdo.



Semplicemente perche non avendo piu nessuno con una certa esperienza, Bonara alias carbonera, è quello che ha piu esperienza e magari nelle partite come questo, non "potrebbe" commetere qualche "errore".

Ma come ho già detto uno o l'altro è stesso, fanno tutti pena


----------



## Frikez (18 Settembre 2012)

_No, un 4-3-3 che Max non ha paura di schierare. Qualità in attacco, copertura a centrocampo e solidità in difesa._

Allegri


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2012)

Emanuelson attaccante?

Boateng da mezzala poi trequartista ora è diventato un attaccante?

Ma è football manger?


----------



## iceman. (18 Settembre 2012)

Ci sara' da ridere, non vedo l'ora.


Gesu' io sono sfigato; ma fa che almeno il milan prenda un'imbarcata


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (18 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ci sara' da ridere, non vedo l'ora.
> 
> 
> Gesu' io sono sfigato; ma fa che almeno il milan prenda un'imbarcata



????????????????????????????????????????? cioè dovremmo perdere?


----------



## BB7 (18 Settembre 2012)

Poco importa della formazione questa partita è da vincere pure giocando in 10 dai...


----------



## DexMorgan (18 Settembre 2012)

Boh abbiamo 3mila attaccanti di movimento in panchina [Bojan ed Elsha] e lui mi va di albero di natale Emanuelson dietro le punte.

Questo è *****.


----------



## Aphex (18 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Emanuelson attaccante?
> 
> Boateng da mezzala poi trequartista ora è diventato un attaccante?
> 
> Ma è football manger?


Veramente in Football Manager Emanuelson non può essere schierato attaccante se ben ricordo.
In compenso può essere messo terzino


----------



## DexMorgan (18 Settembre 2012)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Veramente in Football Manager Emanuelson non può essere schierato attaccante se ben ricordo.
> In compenso può essere messo terzino



Non ditelo ad Allegri.

Io vorrei Van Basten come allenatore solo ed esclusivamente perchè finalmente potremmo avere un terzino decente dato che in nazionale lo faceva giocare solo ed esclusivamente li, e giustamente.


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2012)

Allegri è nel pallone. Comunque, speriamo bene.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> L'albero di Natale...



Glielo suonerei sulla capoccia un albero di Natale ad Allegri!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Settembre 2012)

Allegri mi pare "leggermente" in difficoltà.

Ha avallato le cessioni di Thiago e Ibra, ora è nei guai.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (18 Settembre 2012)

Formazione sconclusionata. Faticheremo ad impostare la manovra e Pazzini si ritroverà spesso solo nel cuore dell'aria. Prepariamoci a millanta tiri del Boa da fuori. 

Il modulo perfetto per il milan è il 4-2-3-1. Con due medianacci a protezione della difesa e davanti la fantasia e la freschezza di Boateng Bojan e Elsha.


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Non ditelo ad Allegri.
> 
> Io vorrei Van Basten come allenatore solo ed esclusivamente perchè finalmente potremmo avere un terzino decente dato che in nazionale lo faceva giocare solo ed esclusivamente li, e giustamente.


Fu proprio Van Basten,quando allenava l'Ajax,che lo spostò in avanti non essendo contento della fase difensiva di Twitter..


----------



## Gollume (18 Settembre 2012)

De Jong Ambrosini Flamini.

E' un incubo ragazzi, è un incubo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Settembre 2012)

Praticamente un 4-3-2-1 sarebbe identico al 4-3-1-2 usato finora,dal momento che Elsha veniva a prendersi la palla più indietro o comunque in posizione più defilata,lasciando Pazzini a fare la "punta" unica.
Le tattiche di Allegri


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Settembre 2012)

non vedo l'ora...mi vorrei rilassare guardando la partita è possibile o chiedo troppo?


----------



## smallball (18 Settembre 2012)

speriamo in un colpo di fortuna in qualcosa perche' questi 3 punti servono assolutamente


----------



## iceman. (18 Settembre 2012)

Un pareggino striminzito


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Settembre 2012)

Sgorga qualita' a fiumi dalla nostra formazione!


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2012)

Gollume ha scritto:


> De Jong Ambrosini Flamini.
> 
> E' un incubo ragazzi, è un incubo.



Questa è la COMBO


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Settembre 2012)

Io penso che una formazione peggiore di quella di stasera non la si vedeva da anni.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (18 Settembre 2012)

Sarà na figura di *****...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (18 Settembre 2012)

Una punta contro l'Anderlech in casa ....
stiamo rovinati


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2012)

mi sarei aspettata due punte ma pazienza mi importa vincere poi se giochiamo a pino o albero di natale poco mi importa


----------



## Petrecte (18 Settembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Una punta contro l'Anderlech in casa ....
> stiamo rovinati



Allegri sa che se perde anche stasera può fare le valigie....dunque : primo non prenderle e poi sperare di farne uno anche a caso,tanto : cit.Allegri " basta vincere non importa come ".


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Settembre 2012)

Uscire al più presto da sta coppa


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Uscire al più presto da sta coppa



Dumba, credo che ti faranno contento.......


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Uscire al più presto da sta coppa



mai tiferò contro..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Settembre 2012)

tifare contro no, ma se perdiamo non mi arrabbio come una bestia


----------



## Barragan (18 Settembre 2012)

Gioca De Sciglio o Abate?


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Settembre 2012)

mi dispiace, ma dobbiamo assolutamente uscire dalla champions, quest'anno l'impegno delle coppa è tremendamente di troppo...


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2012)

Deeeeeee championnnnnssss 
Saranno 90 minuti di sofferenza contro il terribile andercleht


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Settembre 2012)

Barragan ha scritto:


> Gioca De Sciglio o Abate?



de sciglio 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

quanti spettatori a san siro oggi? ero allo stadio 3 giorni fa, brutto vedere praticamente vuoto il settore arancio...


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Settembre 2012)

dovrebbero essere 30 mila circa gli spettatori

*Milan-Anderlecht le probabili formazioni*

Milan (4-3-2-1): Abbiati, De Sciglio, Bonera, Mexes, Antonini, De Jong, Flamini, Nocerino, Boateng, Emanuelson, Pazzini.
A disposizione: Amelia, Abate, Yepes, Constant, Ambrosini, Bojan, El Shaarawy. Allenatore: Massimiliano Allegri.

Anderlecht (4-4-2): Proto: Wasilewski, Kouyatè, Nuytinck, Deschant, Biglia, Kljestan, Gillet, Kanu, Yakovenko, Mbokani.
A disposizione: Kaminski, Safari, Juhasz, Praet, Vargas, De Sutter, Bruno. Allenatore: John van den Broum.


----------



## Barragan (18 Settembre 2012)

Se gioca De Sciglio forse ne prendiamo 3, tutti dalla fascia di Antonini. Ovvio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Settembre 2012)

||-0---------------||
||-0---------------||
||-0---------------||
||-0---------------||
||-0---------------||
||-0---------------||
||-0---------------||

ecco il pallottoliere, stasera ne avremo bisogno


----------



## Harvey (18 Settembre 2012)

Mi viene da piangere, una punta e due trequartisti di cui entrambi fuori ruolo...


----------



## pennyhill (18 Settembre 2012)

Abbiati; De Sciglio, Bonera, Mexes, Antonini, Flamini, de Jong, Nocerino, Boateng, Emanuelson, Pazzini

Amelia, Abate, Yepes, Constant, Ambrosini, Bojan, El Shaarawy

Proto; Wasilewski, Nuytinck, Kouyate, Deschacht, Kljestan, Biglia, Gillet, Bruno, Kanu, Mbkonani

Kaminski, Safari, Juhasz, Praet, Vargas, Yakovenko, De Sutter


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

30.000 spettatori, pienone.


----------



## Barragan (18 Settembre 2012)

So che è l'ultimo dei problemi. Ma perchè non mette Amelia al posto di Abbiati? Secondo me è molto più forte.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Settembre 2012)

Forza Milan e che Dio ce la mandi buona!


----------



## blunotturno (18 Settembre 2012)

Non so se scendere in bar a guardarla o stare a casa a fare altro.
questa cosa è molto triste.


----------



## #Dodo90# (18 Settembre 2012)

Ma che formazione è???


----------



## ReyMilan (18 Settembre 2012)

E' pieno lo stadio?


----------



## iceman. (18 Settembre 2012)

Pellegatti a premium "ieri ho parlato con allegri e quella di stasera e' la miglior formazione possibile"



Vabbe', stavo guardando il ruscaldamento con la musica da tamarri, ed ho visto antonini concentrato ahagah


----------



## The P (18 Settembre 2012)

Per risolvere i problemi ha avuto il coraggio di aggiungere un mediano e schierare una sola punta. Contro l'ANDERLECHT

Un genio! un genio!


----------



## ReyMilan (18 Settembre 2012)

Gioca Amelia?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

No scusate pensavo xD


----------



## ildemone85 (18 Settembre 2012)

26.000 spettatori, siamo al minimo storico in champions


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Settembre 2012)

stadio mezzo vuoto, tristezza.


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Ahahaha sembra una partita di campionato contro l'ultima in classifica a maggio.


----------



## iceman. (18 Settembre 2012)

Forza Anderleccct


----------



## Butcher (18 Settembre 2012)

Chi è stato a far quel passaggio? Mexes?


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2012)

Cominciamo bene


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2012)

Avevo già aperto la finestra per tirare la tv di sotto


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Si comincia a soffrire, bravi


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2012)

marooo ci risiamo sti rimpalli in area


----------



## ReyMilan (18 Settembre 2012)

Malaga in vantaggio...


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2012)

Flamini. Dai. Siamo seri.


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Pietà Flamini pietà


----------



## iceman. (18 Settembre 2012)

che scarsi hahahahah


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2012)

Che scarsi scarsi scarsi scarsi scarsi


----------



## Trixed (18 Settembre 2012)

che brutta fine che stiamo facendo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Ci stanno dominando rotfl


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Scarsi è troppo poco, questi sono scarsi e asini


----------



## andre (18 Settembre 2012)

grande intervento di bonera, però non riusciamo a tenere su palla


----------



## Isao (18 Settembre 2012)

Da quando in qua il Barcellona gioca in maglia bianca e pantaloncini blu?


----------



## ReyMilan (18 Settembre 2012)

Che occasione...


----------



## Albijol (18 Settembre 2012)

Un massacro AMISCI


----------



## Vinz (18 Settembre 2012)

Tra tutte le partite di stasera di CL, questa è quella con meno spettatori


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Boateng sfasciati, è meglio


----------



## Ghantz (18 Settembre 2012)

Mi sembra bene il malaga.....


----------



## Facciosnaooo (18 Settembre 2012)

Faccio fatica a comprendere il nostro modulo...


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Il nostro 10 ancora deve fare una cosa giusta, a partire dai passaggi semplici.


----------



## Ghantz (18 Settembre 2012)

Come cavolo giochiamo mamma mia....


----------



## andre (18 Settembre 2012)

numero di boa. peccato per il colpo di testa di antonini


----------



## AndrasWave (18 Settembre 2012)

Conati di vomito.

Però prima o poi dovevo assistere a questo scempio. Speriamo almeno di segnare di fortuna.


----------



## iceman. (18 Settembre 2012)

babba bia


----------



## Albijol (18 Settembre 2012)

De Sciglio unico decente finorea


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Nooooo Mathieu NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2012)

Ma a che serve Flamini?


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Flamini ma nasconditi


----------



## andre (18 Settembre 2012)

se sbagliam sti goal però...flamini doveva metterla.
comunque ci stiamo riprendendo


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2012)

si va beh ci manca solo piu la sfiga e siamo apposto, il magala sta già vincendo 2-0


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Oddio ma che capelli ha Mexes? Spaventoso


----------



## Albijol (18 Settembre 2012)

Fla*********


----------



## Ghantz (18 Settembre 2012)

Per un attimo ho visto la partita del PSG....che tristezza vedere ibra e thiago


----------



## danyaj87 (18 Settembre 2012)

Eh ma i cross di de sciglio!!! No quelli di ebete


----------



## Marilson (18 Settembre 2012)

Qualcuno faccia capire ad allegri che non abbiamo piu' trequartisti e l'unico modulo possibile e' il 4-2-3-1


----------



## Facciosnaooo (18 Settembre 2012)

10 tocchi facciamo.. 10 tocchi!!!


----------



## Albijol (18 Settembre 2012)

Pazzini utile come l'herpes


----------



## andre (18 Settembre 2012)

goal di saviola nel frattempo, malaga 2 zenit 0


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Emanuela con 50 metri di spazio non riesce a crossare meglio, la tira contro al difensore


----------



## AndrasWave (18 Settembre 2012)

Spero che Allegri capisca che questo modulo è la morte per il Milan.
E' l'unico che non lo sa.. Che incompetente!!!


----------



## Polis (18 Settembre 2012)

HAHAHAHAHA Antonini HAHAHAHAHAAHAH


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2012)

Siamo davvero ai minimi storici.


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Ancora rischio, bravi


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2012)

sto cesso di flamini


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

De Sciglio sta mostrando troppa tecnica, rischia di giocare trequartista


----------



## ReyMilan (18 Settembre 2012)

Ci stanno schiacciando


----------



## andre (18 Settembre 2012)

grande de sciglio, ottima progressione


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Madò Boateng che sacco di letame


----------



## Facciosnaooo (18 Settembre 2012)

Io non ricordo niente di simile.. Forse il '97?


----------



## ReyMilan (18 Settembre 2012)

Anche Thiago...


----------



## Albijol (18 Settembre 2012)

Ibra e Thiago hanno segnato


----------



## andre (18 Settembre 2012)

buona conclusione del boa, forse ci svegliamo


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> buona conclusione del boa, forse ci svegliamo



Mai visto uno più egoista, lo fa apposta, c'erano 2 uomini liberi che se la metteva di prima di testa era gol


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2012)

stiamo arrancando e chi segna del psg? ibra e thiago -.-


non ci credoooooooooooooooooooooooo ma sto portiere -.-


----------



## Ghantz (18 Settembre 2012)

Thiago ha segnato il secondo goal......


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Mai visto uno più egoista, lo fa apposta, c'erano 2 uomini liberi che se la metteva di prima di testa era gol



Non è egoista, è semplicemente minorato mentale


----------



## ReyMilan (18 Settembre 2012)

Il PSG dilaga


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2012)

Che difesa


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Antonini ahahahhaah ommiodio sembra lo faccia apposta


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Settembre 2012)

Ho appena visto che sia thiago che ibra hanno fatto gol


----------



## Polis (18 Settembre 2012)

Mammamia emanuela! hahaha


----------



## Isao (18 Settembre 2012)

Voi parlate di modulo ecc. , io sinceramente vedo Bonera titolare e mi basta questo. BONERA TITOLARE.


----------



## Moruboshy (18 Settembre 2012)

Allegri, ti prego, un sussulto di dignità ! Vattene.


----------



## Albijol (18 Settembre 2012)

Primo piano su Pazzini sudato nonostante non abbia toccato UNA PALLA


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2012)

si va beh se mexes appena rientrato tiene su la baracca da solo siamo proprio messi male


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Presi a pallate!!!


----------



## Albijol (18 Settembre 2012)

LOL Abbiati che perde tempo sulla rimessa laterale...a questo siamo arrivati


----------



## Degenerate X (18 Settembre 2012)

Stagione epica. Bonera titolare inamovibile. E non aggiungo altro.


----------



## Vinz (18 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo di prendere due pappine subito subito, così spengo


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

Troppi errori. Nocerino e Flamini fanno gli stessi movimenti.
Cambiare subito.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Ma quanto è epico Antonini in queste due partite


----------



## iceman. (18 Settembre 2012)

costretti a fare contopiede contro sti scarpari...

ahahah


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Settembre 2012)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho appena visto che sia thiago che ibra hanno fatto gol









per la serie "facciamoci del male da soli"


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Ma perchè non Bojan dall'inizio? Troppo isolato Pazzini


----------



## Vinz (18 Settembre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma perchè non Bojan dall'inizio? Troppo isolato Pazzini



Troppo scarso Pazzini*


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Ahahahaha ma dove va Antonini


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Mexes l'unico decente, la dice lunga.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2012)

ahah pellegatti chiede come mai fischiano antonini


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Troppo scarso Pazzini*



Gli è arrivata una palla giocabile e l'ha data bene a Flamini che quasi si segnava.. E' in mezzo a due, non è un fenomeno, se non lo supporti bene non è che può far qualcosa da solo


----------



## Albijol (18 Settembre 2012)

possesso palla a favore dell Anderlecht


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

Abbiamo sbagliato 50 passaggi


----------



## Albijol (18 Settembre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Gli è arrivata una palla giocabile e l'ha data bene a Flamini che quasi si segnava.. E' in mezzo a due, non è un fenomeno, se non lo supporti bene non è che può far qualcosa da solo



Pazzini non è adatto a questa squadra e lo si sapeva fin dall inizio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Boateng vai a mungere, vai, schifoso


----------



## Isao (18 Settembre 2012)

I cross di Boateng sono sempre storti


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (18 Settembre 2012)

Per la cronaca... Il PSG sta vincendo 3a0.. Due dei quali li hanno fatti Thiago Silva e Ibrahimovic...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (18 Settembre 2012)

Uno schifo.
Prendere un'altra scoppola è necessario adesso, quel macaco deve essere calcinculato senza pietà.


----------



## chicagousait (18 Settembre 2012)

A quanto pare mi sto perdendo un partitone


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Pazzini non è adatto a questa squadra e lo si sapeva fin dall inizio



Eh ma finchè c'è, non lo puoi lasciare isolato come un Ibra qualsiasi... E' scarso sì, è il tipico attaccante italiano ma se gli dai un paio di palle buone ci può provare


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Sinceramente non credo che 7/11esimi della nostra rosa giocherebbe titolare in una squadra random della Ligue 1.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2012)

fine primo tempo pena...


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia.


----------



## ReyMilan (18 Settembre 2012)

Fine PT


----------



## James Watson (18 Settembre 2012)

qualche timido segnale.di risveglio...


----------



## Albijol (18 Settembre 2012)

Ma provare Bojan prima punta?


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2012)

Pieta pieta pieta cioe dai ma che razza di squadra è mai questa?


----------



## Isao (18 Settembre 2012)

Ok, non abbiamo campioni. Ma quanta grinta e quanto cuore.


----------



## sion (18 Settembre 2012)

mai cosi in basso da quando seguo il milan..un vomito non riuscire a fare 4 passaggi di fila


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Settembre 2012)

Improponibili ed ignobili. Boateng da cacciare a calci in ****. Vergogna.


----------



## Graxx (18 Settembre 2012)

antonini fuori dalle palle...in questa ***** totale che siamo antonini è l'unico che mi fa girare le palle in una maniera assurda...


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

La SENSAZIONE è che, come li metti metti in campo, questi giocatori non riescono a fare nulla. Errori tecnici davvero BANALI. 
SPERO che Allegri almeno cambi modulo... è l'UNICA speranza. Perché a livello tecnico siamo imbarazzanti. Ma dove non arriva la tecnica potrebbe arrivare qualche accorgimento tattico (Pazzini solo soletto?)
Per la prima volta quest'anno mi sono incazzato guardando una partita. Finora sono sempre stato distaccato. Stasera sono infuriato...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Settembre 2012)

Cioè rendiamoci conto che la partita la sta facendo l'Anderlecht...


----------



## #Dodo90# (18 Settembre 2012)

Hanno anche fatto più possesso loro. Allibito.


----------



## tequilad (18 Settembre 2012)

Quando hai come come miglior giocatore un mezzo giocatore (Boateng) in Champions difficilmente puoi dire la tua. Sta volta sono sinceramente molto critico anche io.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2012)

Sono semplicemente scarsi raga niente da dire. Scarsi e basta


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Settembre 2012)

Una pena assurda, l'Anderlecht meriterebbe il vantaggio. Siamo molli e senza grinta...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Settembre 2012)

Unica goduria della serata; le reti di T.Silva e Ibrahimovic.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

Il rinnovo a Flamini è più geniale dell'acquisto di Traorè comunque.
Grande Fester.

p.s. la cosa comica è che non abbiamo nessun centrocampista di destra se non proprio lo scarsone francese...


----------



## Harvey (18 Settembre 2012)

Spero che arriviamo quarti perché siamo indecenti anche per l'europa league...


----------



## Albijol (18 Settembre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Hanno anche fatto più possesso loro. Allibito.



54 per cento dei belgi


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Settembre 2012)

ci vorrebbe un gol che dia un po di morale anche a fortuna senò non ne usciamo fuori


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

Certo che se il Milan mi fa perdere la schedina.....


----------



## robs91 (18 Settembre 2012)

Pure Mesbah basta che mi levino dalle balle quello scandalo vivente di Antonini.De Jong,Boateng,Flamini e il palo della luce Pazzini imbarazzanti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Settembre 2012)

E mentre noi veniamo dominati dal possente Anderlecht,Thiago e Ibra stanno conducendo il PSG alla vittoria.
Mi viene voglia di saltare dal balcone.


----------



## Emanuele (18 Settembre 2012)

Con un centrocampo Flamini-De Jong-Nocerino è impensabile poter costruire un'azione decente, non sanno fare due passaggi di fila


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

Certo che pure lo Zenit di Spalletti 
Qui si rischia grosso. 'sto malaga l'abbiamo sottovalutato.


----------



## Morghot (18 Settembre 2012)

Giocatori per la maggior parte scarsi, allenati da uno scarso per di più completamente nel pallone, morale sotto i tacchi, un tripudio proprio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Settembre 2012)

io metterei bojan per flamini e el shaarawy per pazzini con lo spagnolo prima punta


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Settembre 2012)

che obrobrio


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Settembre 2012)

A gennaio servono 100 mln non per Ronaldo ma per comprare 10 giocatori buoni


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2012)

Tranquilli il girone non lo passiamo


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Settembre 2012)

boateng sta scalando vertiginosamente la mia classifica personale dei giocatori che insulto di più.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Settembre 2012)

Complimenti a chi reputava De Jong utile alla causa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Settembre 2012)

Non c'è soluzione tattica.
E' una squadra scarsissima, punto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Settembre 2012)

ma la scarsezza di de jong?


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

Bravo emanuelson sul lancio Nocerino. L'unica cosa bella della gara.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Settembre 2012)

Mettere Elsha e Bojan per Nocerino e Flamini,scalando Emanuela e Boa a centrocampo,come la vedereste?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Settembre 2012)

Comunque anche Pazzini è scarso da fare paura.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2012)

pazzini la e isolato dai non ha proprio senso booh, si vba beh mo pazzini e scarso ahahha ma non gli arrivano palloni ma dai va


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Settembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ma la scarsezza di de jong?


Beh se de Jong è scarso ragazzi....nessuno può giocare bene in questa squadra perche non abbiamo gioco e non abbiamo voglia di fare, credete che la rosa dell'anderlecht sia superiore alla nostra? Non lo è, il problema è sul piano tattico e sul piano mentale...Allegri non è piu in grado di guidare questa squadra


----------



## Morghot (18 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mettere Elsha e Bojan per Nocerino e Flamini,scalando Emanuela e Boa a centrocampo,come la vedereste?


Pensi che il mister rinunci ai suoi invincibili mediani? Contro l'Anderlecht? Sia mai, d'altronde non dobbiamo disperatamente vincere!


----------



## cocaprinz (18 Settembre 2012)

stasera la vinciamo noi la difesa dietro mi sembra solidissima, non si soffre mai!! forza!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Settembre 2012)

ma pazzini perchè viene difeso perchè non gli arrivano i palloni? quindi non deve fare niente volutamente per tutte le partite?


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Settembre 2012)

Sono arrivato al punto di constatare che è l'Anderlecht ad essere scandalosa perchè ancora non ci è riuscita a segnare


----------



## Morghot (18 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Beh se de Jong è scarso ragazzi....nessuno può giocare bene in questa squadra perche non abbiamo gioco e non abbiamo vota di fare, credete che la rosa dell'anderlecht sia superiore alla nostra? Non lo è, il problema è sul piano tattico e sul piano mentale...Allegri non è piu in grado di guidare questa squadra


Quotone, ora come ora farebbe schifo pure messi in sta squadra, nessuno ci sta più con la testa e nessuno che ci metta le palle, è desolante.


----------



## Schism75 (18 Settembre 2012)

Una vergogna. Non possiamomstare con un centrocampo di qualitá infima. Non si puó. Non si puó vedere emanuelson trequartista. Non si puó vedere boateng trequartista. Non si puó vedere che ancora non si corre, con l'ennesima preparazione indecente. Non si puó continuare a vedere quell'incompetente in panchina, fautore principale di questo depauperamento delle risorse.


----------



## The P (18 Settembre 2012)

come previsto. Rendiamoci conto che l'Arsenal in serie A prende schiaffi da chiunque, forse pure dal Pescara.


----------



## tequilad (18 Settembre 2012)

De Jong a livello tecnico si sapeva che sarebbe stato non all'altezza dei suoi predecessori.


----------



## BB7 (18 Settembre 2012)

ZERO idee o schemi... tutta alla C di Cane... unica nota positiva De Sciglio (migliore in campo fin'ora).


----------



## Snake (18 Settembre 2012)

Cacciatelo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mettere Elsha e Bojan per Nocerino e Flamini,scalando Emanuela e Boa a centrocampo,come la vedereste?



Terrei Nocerino e farei fuori Boateng


----------



## James Watson (18 Settembre 2012)

domana, che cambi fareste?


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> ZERO idee o schemi... tutta alla C di Cane... unica nota positiva De Sciglio (migliore in campo fin'ora).


Aggiungo anche Mexes


----------



## cocaprinz (18 Settembre 2012)

Comunque questa squadra sta giocando senza il suo miglior centrocampista; quanto ci manca il Monto!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Settembre 2012)

nocerino oggi sta facendo bene, non si toglie


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Settembre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Terrei Nocerino e farei fuori Boateng


Boateng...che cesso. E' diventato stra-presuntuoso. Vidal se lo mangia ad occhi chiusi.


----------



## robs91 (18 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mettere Elsha e Bojan per Nocerino e Flamini,scalando Emanuela e Boa a centrocampo,come la vedereste?



Rischieremmo di segnare e quindi il nostro pseudoallenatore non lo farà mai.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mettere Elsha e Bojan per Nocerino e Flamini,scalando Emanuela e Boa a centrocampo,come la vedereste?


Anche.

Purtroppo, come possiamo renderci ben conto da soli, siamo così confusi anche noi tifosi che non so proprio come si potrebbe risolvere la situazione. Chi inneggia al 4-2-3-1 lo sa che nei 2 non avremmo un giocatore che sa impostare e quindi la squadra sarebbe spaccata in 2? a meno che uno dei 3 scala ogni volta... risultato: 4-3-2-1
Il 4-2-3-1 lo possiamo fare solo con Montolivo.

sono sconsolato.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Settembre 2012)

per pieta' non la sto vedendo .Sto guardando Crudeli e devo dire che ho capito che non sono migliorati di un emeritto bippo!Lo schifo totale!


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

De Jong non è scarso ma non è questo il centrocampo in cui può dare il meglio di sè, tra Nocerino e Flamini farebbe schifo pure Iniesta o Xavi, c'è da rimpiangere Montolivo/Aquilani/Muntari.
Nocerino poi sembra un brocco e nulla più, Flamini è qualcosa di osceno, dietro il migliore è Mexes che sembra quello più in partita mentre tra Bonera e Antonini c'è la gara a chi sbaglia più retropassaggi facili; De Sciglio non valutabile.


----------



## James Watson (18 Settembre 2012)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Rischieremmo di segnare e quindi il nostro pseudoallenatore non lo farà mai.


chi farebbe la fase difensiva a centrocampo? de sbortfl??


----------



## Moruboshy (18 Settembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Sono arrivato al punto di constatare che è l'Anderlecht ad essere scandalosa perchè ancora non ci è riuscita a segnare


Questa e' fantastica.
Ma vera.


----------



## #Dodo90# (18 Settembre 2012)

Ancora zero cambi


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2012)

pazzini ha avuto solo una palla e la servita bene, poi ha preso qualche punizioni e già tanto eh


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Perchè non se l'è chiamata Pazzini?  Comunque non era fuorigioco, come si fa a sbagliare da lì con una palla così morbida?


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Ma è un cross quello Cessonini????????? l'ha messa fuori dall'altra parte scavalcando tutti.


----------



## ReyMilan (18 Settembre 2012)

Perchè non fa cambi!?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Madò ma fategli male a questo purpo di Boateng, fategli male!!!


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Bella accoppiata Nocerino Antonini, per fortuna che il primo stava giocando bene... ma dove


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2012)

mamma mia che fortuna lasciato tutto solo se le mangiato mamma miaaaa, ma che caaaaa fa antonini tira in porta vi pregoooooooo :Facepalm:


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Antoniny Bonerà, che coppia


----------



## ReyMilan (18 Settembre 2012)

Antonini non ne azzecca una


----------



## Facciosnaooo (18 Settembre 2012)

Al posto di Antonini metterei un terzino della Primavera o anche degli Allievi e sono serio.


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Pericolo sulla fascia del grande Luca, strano, Bonera corre a casaccio per coprire.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Ma perchè??? PERCHE' il calcio d'angolo per Antonini??? Non sa crossare, può mai saper tirare??? Una palla nella mischia no eh???


----------



## Principe (18 Settembre 2012)

Allegri somaro lo vedi giocare Antonini???????


----------



## Albijol (18 Settembre 2012)

LOL ma che si è mangiato l Anderlecht...e il giovine umiliato in velocità???


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (18 Settembre 2012)

E' salito una volta De Sciglio e abbiamo fatto un'azione decente, una. Non capisco cosa ci faccia Antonini nel mondo del calcio.


----------



## robs91 (18 Settembre 2012)

Ma cosa devi difendere contro l'Anderlecht?Per me pareggio o sconfitta nn fa differenza...


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Ridatemi Sergihno 40 enne piuttosto!


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2012)

Perchè non mette Bojan?


----------



## Non evoluto (18 Settembre 2012)

mio dio...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Dai è il secondo fuorigioco inesistente che chiama sto schifoso, ma tieni in giù sta bandierina frogio!


----------



## Ghantz (18 Settembre 2012)

27mila spettatori ?  Che pellagra


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Facciamo schifo e sbagliano pure i fuorigioco che non ci sono


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Settembre 2012)

ci si mettono pure sti cancri ad annullarci possibili azioni buone.


----------



## ReyMilan (18 Settembre 2012)

Voglio un cambio dai! O EL 92 o Krkic


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Quanto è intelligente Boateng, un puro genio


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

Non abbiamo proprio DENSITA'. stanno troppo larghi tutti. Non capisco. E' incomprensibile, così come alcune giocate.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Bravo Pazzini


----------



## Non evoluto (18 Settembre 2012)

sembra di vedere dei dilettanti..


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2012)

mo entra el92 boooh e bojan no ok e venuta a fare panca fissa okkkk


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

De Jong è abbastanza inutile in fase di possesso


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Spiegatemi Emanuelson a destra che ogni volta deve rientrare sul sinistro e rallentare tutto

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma è impazzito Allegri? Va be che fa schifo Boateng, però Nocerino e Flamini sono inutili


----------



## ReyMilan (18 Settembre 2012)

Ha tolto Boa?


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2012)

esce il boa :S ha giocato male ma flamini e emanuelon? oddio che schifo le prendiamo sicuro non segniamo mai piu mo


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

E non toglie Emanuela?? pazzesco


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

'Sto cambio potrebbe essere positivo.


----------



## Non evoluto (18 Settembre 2012)

toglie il boa e tiene quel cesso di flamini in campo


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (18 Settembre 2012)

Spero in una sconfitta così va via sto c****** di Allegri che si intestardisce a far giocare Antonini titolare e Emanuelson trequartista.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (18 Settembre 2012)

edit.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Cosa si arrabbia? Vada a leccare i gabinetti sto minorato mentale


----------



## ReyMilan (18 Settembre 2012)

Boateng incazzato xD


----------



## If Everyone Cared (18 Settembre 2012)

boateng > vidal (cit. orton88)


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Nocerino col tiro da menomato mentale, vabbè


----------



## Degenerate X (18 Settembre 2012)

I fischi al replay sul gol di Ibra sono partoriti da povera gente malata di cervello. Alla quale auguro di rinvenire mentalmente al più presto. Poveri.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Settembre 2012)

san siro ha fischiato quando sul tabellone è apparso il gol di ibra ? pazzesco  

come se fosse colpa sua


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2012)

mado il boa incavolato ha lanciato la bottiglia lol


----------



## robs91 (18 Settembre 2012)

Boateng con un allenatore serio o sta in panchina o si adtta a fare l'interno di centrocampo.Non è un trequartista,punto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Ovviamente il miracolo


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (18 Settembre 2012)

Pure la sfortuna ci si mette.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2012)

nooooooooooooo ma questa e sfigaaaaaaaaaaaaa eccolo un altro portiere superman


----------



## AndrasWave (18 Settembre 2012)

Boateng non lo togli. Sarà testardo, tamarro finchè volete ma con tutti i cessi che stanno solcando San Siro DEVI per forza trovare qualcun'altro da sostituire. Togli Boateng e tieni Antoni e Flamini in campo. Dai...

Allegri è fuori di testa.. Spero che Galliani si goda lo spettacolo.


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Ma vaffankulo va, manco segniamo 'sti gol


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

El Shaarawy ha fatto già il 130% di quello che ha fatto Boateng


----------



## Brain84 (18 Settembre 2012)

Se fossi Allegri gli direi al Boa di staccarsi il pene per una settimana e pensare al calcio visto che è il suo lavoro per il quale viene pagato molto profumatamente


----------



## Isao (18 Settembre 2012)

eeeeh ma El era la rovina di questo milan..


----------



## robs91 (18 Settembre 2012)

Toh Emanuelson sa crossare,ma dai...


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

Che sfiga!

Comunque, ripeto, il cambio può portare cose buone se il prossimo ad entrare sarà Krkic.
Ema, Elsha, almeno siamo rapidi..!!


----------



## ReyMilan (18 Settembre 2012)

No EL


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Cross SPAVENTOSO di De Sciglio

L'ha visto, ha mirato, gliel'ha data lì PRECISA


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Settembre 2012)

ma farlo crossare un pò più spesso emanuelson no ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Settembre 2012)

Ovviamente *Proto* diventa Yashin ma vorrei soprattutto evidenziare il piedino di Emanuelson, che cross che mette... Emanuelson terzino sinistro, Emanuelson terzino sinistro.


----------



## ReyMilan (18 Settembre 2012)

Beh, stiamo crescendo posso dire


----------



## chicagousait (18 Settembre 2012)

Ma quanto è bravo De Sciglio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Vai sul fondo, vai sul fondo!!


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (18 Settembre 2012)

Ma Flamini ancora non lo toglie?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Ma Nocerino, chiamarsela no?


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2012)

dioooooooooooo emanuelson cavolo ha fattto tutto bene epoi spara altooooooooo


----------



## ReyMilan (18 Settembre 2012)

Quanti errori in area...


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Ma sei un cesssooo vattene ameba


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

ORA stiamo giocando bene. Niente di esagerato ma bene...
serve Bojan..


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Settembre 2012)

si vabbè ma non si possono sbagliare tutte queste possibili occasioni.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Che strano, fuori Boateng e si gioca, che strano

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Pardo epico: "Ancora Flamini.. Ma che tocco è questo?"


----------



## If Everyone Cared (18 Settembre 2012)

mi spiace umanamente per abate, ma è giunta l'ora che si faccia da parte.
che emozioni vedere dei cross fatti come si deve.


----------



## Isao (18 Settembre 2012)

Comunque El è tornato dalla nazionale con più convinzione (merito di Mangia?). Comincio a pensare sempre di più che l'allenatore ha le sue colpe. Perché ok, non abbiamo campioni ma dovremmo comunque vincere in scioltezza..


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (18 Settembre 2012)

Dai spingiamo che arriva il gol, dai ragazzi.

Ambrosini che istruisce Allegri


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

A San Siro siamo come il Milan con Gilardino. Infatti Pazzini vale Gila. 
Se non hai grandi attaccanti non segni. E' matematico.
Solo che lì avevamo Kakà, qui El Shaarawy o Emanuelson


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Settembre 2012)

Gliel'ha messa sui piedi, gliel'ha messa sui piedi


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2012)

va beh el non sa manco segnare da due passi e pensa di tirare al volo vergogna, yepes e ambro che fanno gli allenatori :Ave:, intanto il real e sotto dzeko


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Settembre 2012)

mamma mia de sciglio è un fenomeno, altro che quella capra di abate.


----------



## ReyMilan (18 Settembre 2012)

EL 92 dall'inizio lo voglio


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Che strano, fuori Boateng e si gioca, che strano
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Pardo epico: "Ancora Flamini.. Ma che tocco è questo?"


quando uno non è in forma c'è poco da fare. Sneijder insegna.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



ReyMilan ha scritto:


> EL 92 dall'inizio lo voglio



se vabbè.....

El92 vaa bene a partita in corso. Con velocità e dinamismo e la stanchezza degli avversari può fare male. Infatti le partite migliori le ha fatte credo da subentrato.

Intanto fuori Bonera.


----------



## robs91 (18 Settembre 2012)

[MENTION=226]robs91[/MENTION] niente insulti per cortesia


----------



## Albijol (18 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> A San Siro siamo come il Milan con Gilardino. Infatti Pazzini vale Gila.



No aspè Gilardino è Drogba in confronto a Pazzini


----------



## robs91 (18 Settembre 2012)

Fuori un cesso


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2012)

oh boneraaaa se fatto male daiiiiiiii che e la volta buona ohhhhhhhhhhh fuori due mesi ti prego *_*


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Bonera stagione finita, spero


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Settembre 2012)

bonera rotto.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

Vedete Nocerino. Scandaloso eh!


----------



## robs91 (18 Settembre 2012)

Ma quanto è inutile Nocerino?Bah


----------



## Petrecte (18 Settembre 2012)

Ma qunto è bravo De Sciglio ?


----------



## Isao (18 Settembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> bonera rotto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2012)

mo vedrete aahah lo vediamo di nuovo in campo domenica


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

Mi spiace dirlo, ma servono i 2 brasiliani.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

E Zapatero?


----------



## ReyMilan (18 Settembre 2012)

3-0 Malaga


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

3-0 del Malaga contro l'altro genio del bel giuoco


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (18 Settembre 2012)

Constant? Ahahahahah


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2012)

si ciao entra constant e bojan non entra ,si va beh ahahah esce emanuelson che era veloce e ci teniamo flamini e nocerino che sono lenti ok mi guardo real city va


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Madonna Costant, MADONNA COSTANT


----------



## Isao (18 Settembre 2012)

COSTANT???????????????????????


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2012)

Costant e non bojan questo allenatore è da mandare via seduta istante


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

Madò non riusciamo manco a segnare con una delle peggiori squadre della Champions.


Cambio assurdo intanto


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (18 Settembre 2012)

Esce Emanuelson e non esce Flamini? Io sono allibito.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Juaszchchc o come si scrive era forte a FM


----------



## Albijol (18 Settembre 2012)

LOOOOL con Black Pippo Franco adesso sì che saranno uccelli per diabetici


----------



## robs91 (18 Settembre 2012)

No vabbè cacciatello subito


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

Ema non ne aveva più, ma metti BOJAN per DIO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Batte le punizioni, epico


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Cioè ha tirato Constant da 40 metri?!?!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

ahahahaha ma dove corre Constant? ahahahha


----------



## Jaqen (18 Settembre 2012)

Allegri incomprensibile. Stiamo giocando per il pareggio.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Settembre 2012)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LOOOOL con *Black Pippo Franco *adesso sì che saranno uccelli per diabetici



geniale  adesso che ci penso è identico 

nel frattempo grande acciuga, ottimo cambio  
ma bojan cosa l'abbiamo preso a fare ?


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

De Jong più lento di Pablo Garçia....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Quando entra Constant non riesco a smettere di ridere


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2012)

il primo piano di pazzini dice tutto, gli stanno arrivando bei cross,


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

Pessimo, pessimo e pessimi tutti.


----------



## Albijol (18 Settembre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Quando entra Constant non riesco a smettere di ridere



Eh no non devi ridere, in teoria Constant entra per spaventare gli avversari con la sua bruttezza


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Eh no non devi ridere, in teoria Constant entra per spaventare gli avversari con la sua bruttezza



Madonna ma davvero è spaventoso, te lo vedi correre verso di te ti viene un colpo


----------



## Albijol (18 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;24412 ha scritto:


> il primo piano di pazzini dice tutto, gli stanno arrivando bei cross,



Cmq grazie a De Sciglio qualche cross decente è arrivato, se lui gioca a nascondino son problemi suoi


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (18 Settembre 2012)

Silenzio di San Siro... eh ma io aspetto il 31.


----------



## robs91 (18 Settembre 2012)

Che allenatore imbarazzante mamma mia


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

Ma cosa pretende da Constant? Cioè, tu metti un giocatore perché ti aspetti qualcosa... ma Constant... Santo cielo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Mammamia Nocerino


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (18 Settembre 2012)

Raga... Speriamo tutto questo ne valga veramente la pena.... Speriamo che esista un proggetto giovani....


----------



## Canonista (18 Settembre 2012)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Che allenatore imbarazzante mamma mia



Solo l'allenatore?


----------



## Albijol (18 Settembre 2012)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Silenzio di San Siro... eh ma io aspetto il 31.



Il 31 dicembre così i Maya porranno finalmente fine a sto strazio?


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Nocerino da mettere fuori squadra fino a gennaio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Non lo inquadrate, non lo inquadrateeeee


----------



## Albijol (18 Settembre 2012)

Pazzini mi fa rimpiagere Dugarry


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Settembre 2012)

facciamo prima a dire chi non ha fatto defecare. 

io dico de sciglio e fatico a trovarne altri, forse el sha e un pò mexes.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

Credo che Constant sia il giocatore più scarso mai arrivato al Milan negli ultimi 12 anni. Addirittura Roque Junior, laursen, Pablo Garcia, merenderos e papasta avevano un minimo di senso. ma constant no...

vada a quel paese pure allegri che lo schiera.


----------



## Principe (18 Settembre 2012)

Allegri vai a fare in ****


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

in ogni caso i giocatori si devono VERGOGNARE. Ok l'allenatore... ma questi giocatori hanno i testicoli grandi come pisellini Findus.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Yepes centravanti, daje


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

e il Milan mi fa perdere la schedina. Incredibile... incredibile....


----------



## The P (18 Settembre 2012)

Patitico come l'erede di Capello il conte Max (magari avesse qualcosa di Conte, anche il nome era già qualcosa) nel prepartita abbia voluto spacciare Kanu come un gran giocatore. 
Ma che cesso è?

Non farebbe consecutivi 12° minuti in campionato manco nel Bologna.


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2012)

Real - City è uno spettacolo


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2012)

In Russia contro lo zenit ne prenderemo 4-5


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

e i giornalisti sulla nostra situazione ci godono, ovviamente.

Comunque non ha senso continuare con Allegri. Giusto aspettare magari 1 o 2 partite, ma non è possibile gestire i cambi così. Quando è entrato Yepes doveva entrare anche Bojan.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Aridateme Ronaldinho!!!


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Allegri sparisci


----------



## ReyMilan (18 Settembre 2012)

Non ho più parole: VERGOGNA


----------



## Non evoluto (18 Settembre 2012)

vergogna!


----------



## smallball (18 Settembre 2012)

che schifo....partita ignobile


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Settembre 2012)

Io spero vadano via Galliani e Berlusconi, non Allegri


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2012)

Questo è il Milan low cost.


----------



## Ale (18 Settembre 2012)

il cambio costant emanuelsson?


----------



## Albijol (18 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questo è il Milan low cost.



e soprattutto low quality


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Settembre 2012)

A.C. Buffoni


----------



## sion (18 Settembre 2012)

siamo la squadra piu' scarsa dell'intera champions..ci puo' mettere sotto chiunque


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Settembre 2012)

orripilanti


----------



## smallball (18 Settembre 2012)

ho guardato il finale di real-city che mi ha riconciliato con il calcio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Settembre 2012)

Odio Berlusconi dal profondo del cuore.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Settembre 2012)

boh, anche sarando insulti a caso mi sembra di sprecare fiato e tempo. 

è come sparare sulla croce rossa.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2012)

Positivi De Sciglio, Mexes e El Shaarawy


----------



## #Dodo90# (18 Settembre 2012)

Che schifo. Senza idee, senza tecnica, senza palle.

Ma Costant deve entrare sempre e comunque?

Che centrocampo abbiamo? Ogni volta si passa sempre la palla indietro perchè nessuno ha le palle e la tecnica per verticalizzare.


Che tristezza.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2012)

Squadra mediocre.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Settembre 2012)

Mio dio,è impossibile guardare una partita del genere senza che venga voglia di spaccare la testa a qualcuno.

Male,male,male... Si doveva vincere questa.


----------



## Livestrong (18 Settembre 2012)

Non segnano manco a piangere


----------



## ReyMilan (18 Settembre 2012)

Se non vinciamo con questi, che faremo con il Zenit e Malaga


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Settembre 2012)

Se non vinciamo entro la prossima partita in casa, non guarderò più il Milan


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Settembre 2012)

costant in campo poi  non ci si può presentare in CHAMPIONS con COSTANT 

si dovrebbero respingere


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia Antonini.............a sinistra non si va mai avanti, sempre indietro, che schifo


----------



## sion (18 Settembre 2012)

ma come si puo' stare a vedere gente come constant e flamini ragazzi..come ci siamo ridotti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Settembre 2012)

Ho paura.
Come si fa a fare una stagione tutta in questo modo ?


----------



## Vinz (18 Settembre 2012)

Galliani dov'è? Dov'è quel genio? Siamo ambiziosi, eh?


----------



## ReyMilan (18 Settembre 2012)

Stiamo facendo lo stesso inizio dell'anno scorso dell'Inter, forse anche peggio...


----------



## blunotturno (18 Settembre 2012)

4 punti in 4 partite! not bad.


----------



## danyaj87 (18 Settembre 2012)

Sarà un lungo viaggio...


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Settembre 2012)

Abbiati 6
Antonini 4
Mexes 6,5
Bonera 6,5
De Sciglio 7
De Jong 5
Flamini 4
Nocerino 4
Emanuelson 6
Boateng 3,5
Pazzini 5

El Shaarawy 7
Yepes 6,5
Constant 4


----------



## Nivre (18 Settembre 2012)

Semplicemente imbarazzanti. Questi INDEGNI non meritano di vestire la nostra maglia. Schifosi


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Settembre 2012)

Un oscenità di proporzionalità cosmiche. Unica nota positiva la difesa, ma ci mancherebbe, siamo a pari livello di un anderlecht che sta altrettanto in crisi.


----------



## Butcher (18 Settembre 2012)

Dico solo una cosa: Real-City!


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Settembre 2012)

qui il pericolo B c'è eccome, non ci si salva solo perchè ci si chiama MILAN

ci si salva col gioco e con 40 punti, uno la conseguenza dell'altra, e il milan non ha gioco...


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Settembre 2012)

Rotfl


----------



## ReyMilan (18 Settembre 2012)

Abbiati 6
Antonini 5
Mexes 6,5
Bonera 6,5
De Sciglio 6,5
De Jong 5
Flamini 4,5
Nocerino 5,5
Emanuelson 6
Boateng 5,5
Pazzini 5,5

El Shaarawy 7
Yepes 6,5
Constant 5


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Settembre 2012)

La cosa sconcertante sono le parole di Flamini a fine partita: "Un punto positivo..." MA DAI....veramente rischiamo di retrocedere quest'anno


----------



## Ataraxia (18 Settembre 2012)

Lo schifo più assoluto...basta staccate la spina,sto male fisicamente a vedere questi clown


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

E ora si va a Udine, altra sconfitta in arrivo.
Allegri prova Yepes punta però.


----------



## sion (18 Settembre 2012)

de sciglio e' il migliore di tutta sta *****..e di gran lunga...


----------



## ReyMilan (18 Settembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> La cosa sconcertante sono le parole di Flamini a fine partita: "Un punto positivo..." MA DAI....veramente rischiamo di retrocedere quest'anno



Punto positivo? Ma dai


----------



## walter 22 (18 Settembre 2012)

Imbarazzante.
Uccidete Allegri vi prego come si fa a fare entrare Costant... si rischia il baratro


----------



## #Dodo90# (18 Settembre 2012)

*** Ragazzi, per le pagelle c'è il topic apposito per le pagelle  ***


----------



## tamba84 (18 Settembre 2012)

perchè togliere boateng e n npazzini?o leva flamini e metti el 92


ripeto m pare un problema d testa e paura,la paura è tremenda ci blocca!


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Settembre 2012)

Fortuna che l'anderlecht è in crisi, o almeno così dicevano i notiziari giorni fa, altrimenti le prendevamo pure stasera.


----------



## tamba84 (18 Settembre 2012)

e se a udine vincessimo x miracolo?


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Settembre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> *** Ragazzi, per le pagelle c'è il topic apposito per le pagelle  ***


Admin ha chiuso il topic delle pagelle è ha detto di usare questo


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

Comunque stiamo tutti criticando Allegri giustamente, però è assolutamente VERGOGNOSA, la partita (dal punto di vista puramente tecnico e personale) di elementi come Antonini, Nocerino, de Jong, Flamini, Boateng e Pazzini.

Dal punto di vista fisico mi sembra che stiamo meglio di altri anni (non solo gli ultimi due), ma da quello mentale e tecnico siamo assolutamente PESSIMI.



Fosse per me, aspetterei il rientro dei brasiliani e dell'unico giocatore capace di tenere palla tra i piedi a centrocampo, Tontolivo, e se le cose non cambiano via Allegri subito. Non Inzaghi, non Tassotti però...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Settembre 2012)

Penso che siamo ormai sull'orlo del baratro. Allegri via subito!


----------



## cocaprinz (18 Settembre 2012)

Si parla tanto del modulo del Milan ma onestamente coi numeri cosa cambia?
a me pare che Max abbia cambiato tanti moduli (4-3-3, 4-3-1-2, 4-3-2-1) con la variante di fondo della difesa a 4 e dei tre di centrocampo; il problema è che hai tre scarpari a centrocampo e il vertice basso viene spacciato ignobilmente da un geometra chiamato senza qualifica "dottore" come un giocatore capace di far vincere lo scudetto quando al massimo è capace di spezzare due tibie al primo che capita. D'altronde se ci scopriamo dietro siamo di burro, la difesa è oscena e si prende gol. Cosa è migliorabile? il gioco sono tre anni che manca e non sarà Montolivo (che è la bruttissima controfigura di quello che hai sfanculato 16 mesi fa e che è un DIO del pallone) a cambiare la squadra.

Stasera ci è andata di **** che l'anderlecht si è accontentato del pareggio e che loro non avevano voglia di rischiare un tranquillissimo pareggio; detto ciò, se vogliamo dare tutte le colpe a Max io NON ci sto.


----------



## James Watson (18 Settembre 2012)

Stasera ho visto qualche cosa che mi è piaciuta...
reputo positive soprattutto le prestazioni di: De Sciglio, Mexes, Bonera, El Sha...

Antonini ci mette tanto cuore ma è veramente scarso forte.
De jong può avere tutte le attenuanti di questo mondo, ma mi aspetto qualcosina di più che il semplice compitino da lui..
Nocerino anche lui tanta voglia ma anche molto confusionario, Flamini deve mettere tanta benzina nel motore.

E' innegabile che a questa squadra servano come il pane soprattutto Robinho là davanti ma ancora di più montolivo dietro. Pato vabbè, non lo conto nemmeno (mamma quanto avremmo bisogno di lui..).

Capitolo Boateng: bravo il mister a tirarlo fuori, o si da una SVEGLIATA o può anche passare le giornate a trombarsi la sua bella, che si svegliasse fuori e si rendesse conto che non è il momento di cercare di fare il fenomeno.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

In ogni caso TUTTI hanno paura: dal portiere ad Allegri per passare da Tassotti e al magazziniere. C'è proprio PAURA di essere un po' più spregiudicati.

Chi critica il cambio di Boateng: è stata l'unica cosa buona fatta dal mister. Solo che dopo avrebbe dovuto mettere BOJAN...


L'analisi di James Watson mi sembra puntuale, precisa.

De Sciglio CAPITANO!


Ah, Antonini, frutto dell'amore tra Leonardo e Galliani, è qualcosa di osceno, sebbene il ruolo lo interpeta bene. Giudico comunque assurdo il fatto che abbia giocato e stia giocando così tanto.
Ma, d'altro canto, non vedo alternativ.e

Bell'analisi cocaprinz.


----------



## #Dodo90# (18 Settembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Admin ha chiuso il topic delle pagelle è ha detto di usare questo


Rettifico allora :B):


----------



## Schism75 (18 Settembre 2012)

Una vergogna. E ancora piú vergognoso quello in panchina. Lo scorso anno con emanuelson, quest'anno con constant. Assurdo. Lo devono cacciare. Una tattica vista nel primo tempo veramente da licenziamento seduta stante. Inoltre altro infortunio muscolare. 

Abbiati 6
De sciglio 6 - soffre l'insicurezza della squadra, ma crossa meglio di abate
Antonini 4 - è improponibile a qualsiasi livello
Mexes 6 - discreto
Bonera 5,5 - alterna buone cose a cose pessime
De jong 5,5 - il gattuso del 2012. Recupera, ma impostare qualcosa non è cosa sua
Nocerino 6 - poco brillante, ma lotta e ci mette il cuore
Flamini 5 - inutile
Emanuelson 5,5 - inutile dire che non è un trequartista. Infatti le cose migliori le ha fatte sulla linea laterale sinistra. Sará un caso?
Boateng 3 - pessimo in tutto. Deve fare panchina. Moltw panchina.
Pazzini 5 - lotta un pó, ma fa pochino. Ma è di quelle punte che se hanno palloni possono essere utili, sennó no.

El sharaawy 7 - cambia volto alla squadra. Tira, pressa, recupera, dribla. Bravo stefano.
Constant 1 - veramente uno scandalo. Ma che senso ha metterlo? Ma bojan no? Cristante? Carmona? Valoti?
Yepes 5,5

Allegri 3 - detto prima.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Settembre 2012)

Abbiati 6
De Sciglio 7
Bonera 5,5
Mexes 6
Antonini 5
De Jong 5
Flamini 5,5
Nocerino 6
Boateng 4
Pazzini 5
Emanuelson 6

Constant 0
El Shaarawy 7
Yepes s.v


----------



## James Watson (18 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Comunque stiamo tutti criticando Allegri giustamente, però è assolutamente VERGOGNOSA, la partita (dal punto di vista puramente tecnico e personale) di elementi come Antonini, Nocerino, de Jong, Flamini, Boateng e Pazzini.
> 
> Dal punto di vista fisico mi sembra che stiamo meglio di altri anni (non solo gli ultimi due), ma da quello mentale e tecnico siamo assolutamente PESSIMI.
> 
> ...



Quoto abbastanza, nel senso che non mi sento di dare tantissime colpe a Pazzini, che non è un giocatore che può fare reparto da solo come ha fatto stasere, e a differenza degli attaccanti precedenti va servito con continuità. Poi vabbè, non sono nemmeno d'accordo sulla parte via Allegri, vuoi perché secondo me le sue sono le colpe minori in questo momento, vuoi perché sappiamo benissimo tutti che la dirigenza non spenderà mai per un altro tecnico, quindi sarebbe di sicuro un Costacurta o simili..


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Settembre 2012)

Ma cosa vi incacchiate a fare???Cioe' oramai è inutile farlo.Io ho seguito Crudeli rilassato come mai m'era capitato,tranquillo.Cosi' bisogna inquadrare il Milan,che oramai al maxo puo' ambire a titolo di "miglior provinciale".E' finita un'era e di questo non ne do' una colpa manco al nano malefico,perche' gli zebedei sono stracolmi.Dobbiamo accettare la situazione e smetterla con i piagnistei e quant'altro,le difficolta' e i limiti del modulo,la debennagine e inutilita' della maggioranza degli elementi in rosa.Mettiamoci il cuore in pace e vediamola con distacco.Il Milan è morto e di beccare il colpevole(ironica ovviamente la cosa)me ne frego!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Settembre 2012)

siamo una squadra di scarpari..cioè il nostro miglior giocatore ora come ora è de jong secondo me


----------



## James Watson (18 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> In ogni caso TUTTI hanno paura: dal portiere ad Allegri per passare da Tassotti e al magazziniere. C'è proprio PAURA di essere un po' più spregiudicati.
> 
> Chi critica il cambio di Boateng: è stata l'unica cosa buona fatta dal mister. Solo che dopo avrebbe dovuto mettere BOJAN...
> 
> ...



Quotone.


----------



## bolzi89 (18 Settembre 2012)

Abbiati sv
De Sciglio 6,5
Bonera 6,5
Mexes 6
Antonini 5
De Jong 5,5
Flamini 5
Nocerino 5
Boateng 4
Pazzini 4,5
Emanuelson 5,5

Constant sv
El Shaarawy 6,5
Yepes s.v 

Allegri 0


----------



## DexMorgan (18 Settembre 2012)

Altro scempio ma ci gira proprio male.

Migliore Elsha, ma poi Bojan cosa ***** ci fa in panchina? E Constant!?!?!


----------



## sion (18 Settembre 2012)

mi mancano gente come seedorf,pilro,rino...non lo avrei mai pensato di dire..


----------



## DexMorgan (18 Settembre 2012)

Ah, De Sciglio migliore in campo. Personalità da vendere. A destra o a sinistra questo in panchina non ci deve più andare.


----------



## Heisenberg (18 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> In ogni caso TUTTI hanno paura: dal portiere ad Allegri per passare da Tassotti e al magazziniere. C'è proprio PAURA di essere un po' più spregiudicati.
> 
> Chi critica il cambio di Boateng: è stata l'unica cosa buona fatta dal mister. Solo che dopo avrebbe dovuto mettere BOJAN...
> 
> ...



Antonini interpreta bene il ruolo ? MA COSA STAI DICENDO PER LA PIETA CRISTIANA E DI OGNI DIVINITA MISERICORDIOSA no vabè vado a letto e torno domani a commentare che ora rischio seriamente il ban, notte.


----------



## Snake (18 Settembre 2012)

Mi confermate che quel dumbass di Flamini ha detto che l'importante era non prendere gol?


----------



## James Watson (18 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Mi confermate che quel dumbass di Flamini ha detto che l'importante era non prendere gol?



No, ha detto che stasera non abbiamo preso gol e che questa è una cosa positiva.


----------



## DexMorgan (18 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Mi confermate che quel dumbass di Flamini ha detto che l'importante era non prendere gol?



Ha detto è stato un passo avanti non prendere goal


----------



## James Watson (18 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Antonini interpreta bene il ruolo ? MA COSA STAI DICENDO PER LA PIETA CRISTIANA E DI OGNI DIVINITA MISERICORDIOSA no vabè vado a letto e torno domani a commentare che ora rischio seriamente il ban, notte.



Traduzione simultanea di "interpretare bene il ruolo di terzino sinistro in un 4-3-1-2": corre come una ******** sulla fascia, spingendo molto in attacco e cercando (sottolineo cercando) di andare al cross, cerca di sovrapporsi e di agire come ala aggiunta a centrocampo."


----------



## sion (18 Settembre 2012)

ma poi flamini,un falloso cronico con i piedi quadrati..antonini che fa come il gambero..nessuno che crea gioco..in attacco nulli.

ripeto,de sciglio e' l'unico che combina qualcosa quando riesce a farsi trovare in avanti..


----------



## Marilson (18 Settembre 2012)

boateng fuori rosa. Costant a scaricare casse di pomodori ai mercati generali. E con qui chiudo il mio commento alla partita.


----------



## Heisenberg (18 Settembre 2012)

Ma a correre dritto per dritto possono prendere un barbone qualsiasi per dio. Ma che commento è che interpreta bene il ruolo ma dai.


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Settembre 2012)

Se Allegri non capisce che Antonini deve essere un panchinaro e mettere De Sciglio a sinistra mi in*****


----------



## juventino (18 Settembre 2012)

L'Anderlecht è veramente pochissima roba comunque. Con un pò di convinzione in più il Milan avrebbe stravinto. Allegri imho stasera ha veramente fortissime responsabilià in quanto si è giocato molto male i cambi (Boateng meritava di esser sostituito già dopo il primo tempo e doveva inserire Bojan invece di Constant) e non è stato capace di motivare sufficientemente la squadra.


----------



## DexMorgan (18 Settembre 2012)

Antonini non sa spingere, non sa difendere, non sa fare NIENTE di NIENTE.

Comunque sia, anche così avevamo il dovere di vincere, ci gira veramente ma veramente male.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Antonini interpreta bene il ruolo ? MA COSA STAI DICENDO PER LA PIETA CRISTIANA E DI OGNI DIVINITA MISERICORDIOSA no vabè vado a letto e torno domani a commentare che ora rischio seriamente il ban, notte.



Almeno sai cosa significa "interpretare bene un ruolo"?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (18 Settembre 2012)

Che brutta roba stasera. Ok che abbiamo pareggiato, ma secondo me è stata la più penosa da inizio stagione. Ridicoli, ogni volta che Antonini toccava la palla smadonnavo..


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Traduzione simultanea di "interpretare bene il ruolo di terzino sinistro in un 4-3-1-2": corre come una ******** sulla fascia, spingendo molto in attacco e cercando (sottolineo cercando) di andare al cross, cerca di sovrapporsi e di agire come ala aggiunta a centrocampo."



Peccato corra addosso agli avversari e sia nullo e scarso in fase di possesso, intepreta il ruolo come farebbe un qualsiasi giocatore di LegaPro a cui viene detto di spingere (e lo si sente bene acciuga quando glielo chiede); purtroppo per il Mr ciecato che abbiamo è un giocatore affidabile e da compitino, quindi impossibile toglierselo dalle palle per adesso.
Strano anche come sulla sua fascia sia sempre preso in contropiede e siano arrivati i pericoli maggiori, molto strano.


----------



## DexMorgan (18 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Peccato corra addosso agli avversari e sia nullo e scarso in fase di possesso, intepreta il ruolo come farebbe un qualsiasi giocatore di LegaPro a cui viene detto di spingere (e lo si sente bene acciuga quando glielo chiede); purtroppo per il Mr ciecato che abbiamo è un giocatore affidabile e da compitino, quindi impossibile toglierselo dalle palle per adesso.
> Strano anche come sulla sua fascia sia sempre preso in contropiede e siano arrivati i pericoli maggiori, molto strano.



In lega pro ce ne sono a decine migliori di Antonini. Sarà per sempre un mistero il perchè e il per come questo abbia fatto più di 100 partite nel MILAN.


----------



## JoKeR (18 Settembre 2012)

sarebbe stato un ottimo punto salvezza in campionato. peccato.
cmq la cosa più importante che non ha capito il nostro condottiero Max Allegri è la seguente: dovevamo osare di più e mettere magari Bojan perchè il girone secondo me (lo penso da mesi) non lo passiamo.. tanto valeva giocare tutti all'attacco...


----------



## James Watson (18 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Peccato corra addosso agli avversari e sia nullo e scarso in fase di possesso, intepreta il ruolo come farebbe un qualsiasi giocatore di LegaPro a cui viene detto di spingere (e lo si sente bene acciuga quando glielo chiede); purtroppo per il Mr ciecato che abbiamo è un giocatore affidabile e da compitino, quindi impossibile toglierselo dalle palle per adesso.
> Strano anche come sulla sua fascia sia sempre preso in contropiede e siano arrivati i pericoli maggiori, molto strano.



Abbiamo già detto entrambi che nonosante questo sia un giocatore osceno. Il problema di fondo è un altro, non c'è NESSUNO che può giocare a sx adesso.


----------



## carlocarlo (18 Settembre 2012)

emanuelson terzino, boa a centro campo al posto di flamini e bojan e el92 in attacco


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

Assolutamente no. Antonini non ha qualità tecniche, ma sa fare il terzino. Abate, per esempio, no. 
Antonini a volte cerca anche di tagliare verso il centro, il cross morbido, il filtrante. Abate invece fa sempre le stesse cose.
Che poi TECNICAMENTE siano uno peggio dell'altro è un altro discorso. Ma MAI confondere l'aspetto tecnico da quello tattico.
Dal punto di vista TECNICO Mesbah è superiore ad Antonini sicuramente.
Ma dal punto di vista TATTICO la differenza si vedeva, nonostante Antonini resta un terzino da Lega Pro.


----------



## James Watson (18 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> In lega pro ce ne sono a decine migliori di Antonini. Sarà per sempre un mistero il perchè e il per come questo abbia fatto più di 100 partite nel MILAN.



Mai sentito parlare di regolamento della Champion's league e quote vivai?


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Abbiamo già detto entrambi che nonosante questo sia un giocatore osceno. Il problema di fondo è un altro, non c'è NESSUNO che può giocare a sx adesso.



Vilà? De Sciglio da proporre a sinistra?
Bisogna perderne 38 di partite per cambiare o tentare qualcosa di nuovo? io a questo Antonini preferirei pure Mesbah, rabbrividisco ma è così.
Emanuelson sta bene in panchina, un giocatore che non sa di nulla e da 2 anni ruba lo stipendio.


----------



## James Watson (18 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no. Antonini non ha qualità tecniche, ma sa fare il terzino. Abate, per esempio, no.
> Antonini a volte cerca anche di tagliare verso il centro, il cross morbido, il filtrante. Abate invece fa sempre le stesse cose.
> Che poi TECNICAMENTE siano uno peggio dell'altro è un altro discorso. Ma MAI confondere l'aspetto tecnico da quello tattico.
> Dal punto di vista TECNICO Mesbah è superiore ad Antonini sicuramente.
> Ma dal punto di vista TATTICO la differenza si vedeva, nonostante Antonini resta un terzino da Lega Pro.



Abate e Mesbah infatti non sono due terzini, sono due ali che si ritrovano a fare i terzini, Abate qualcosina ha imparato, ma è chiaro che in certi aspetti sarà sempre lacunoso. Tatticamente la differenza tra un terzino e un ala è paragonabile ad anni luce...


----------



## DexMorgan (18 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Mai sentito parlare di regolamento della Champion's league e quote vivai?



Si, ma rimane comunque un mistero. In promozione Antonini fa fatica, fidati


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2012)

Intervistato sugli schermi di “Skysport”, Urby Emanuelson ha commentato il pari rossonero a San Siro, con un gol che non arriva mai: “Penso che manca un po’ di fortuna, perché oggi abbiamo creato tante occasioni per segnare, nel secondo tempo abbiamo giocato anche meglio, ma sembra che adesso per noi trovare il gol sia difficile” Sulle assenze che pesano per il Milan: “Non è una scusa, ma sicuramente Pato, Montolivo e Robinho per noi sono molto importanti, ma anche senza di loro dobbiamo fare bene”.

Fonte: MN


----------



## James Watson (18 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Vilà? De Sciglio da proporre a sinistra?
> Bisogna perderne 38 di partite per cambiare o tentare qualcosa di nuovo? io a questo Antonini preferirei pure Mesbah, rabbrividisco ma è così.
> Emanuelson sta bene in panchina, un giocatore che non sa di nulla e da 2 anni ruba lo stipendio.



Posto che Vilà non credo toccherà mai il campo con la nostra maglia, a me piacerebbe pure vedere De Sciglio a sinistra.. però parliamo di un ragazzo che difetta in una qualità essenziale per poter giocare attualmente con così continuità in una posizione così delicata fuori dal suo ruolo: l'esperienza. Non è che tutti nascono Maldini che possono giocare sulla fascia opposta al suo piede naturale. Parliamo sempre di un giovanotto che non ha fatto ancora 10 partite in serie A


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no. Antonini non ha qualità tecniche, ma sa fare il terzino. Abate, per esempio, no.
> Antonini a volte cerca anche di tagliare verso il centro, il cross morbido, il filtrante. Abate invece fa sempre le stesse cose.
> Che poi TECNICAMENTE siano uno peggio dell'altro è un altro discorso. Ma MAI confondere l'aspetto tecnico da quello tattico.
> Dal punto di vista TECNICO Mesbah è superiore ad Antonini sicuramente.
> Ma dal punto di vista TATTICO la differenza si vedeva, nonostante Antonini resta un terzino da Lega Pro.



Talmente tattico che quando si spinge in avanti dietro lascia il buco, Antonini dà solo l'idea di essere un terzino come si deve, il problema è che è scarsissimo a fare tutto, non è nulla di eccezionale e non è nemmeno continuo come rendimento, giocasse da 6 per carità, tanto meglio, ma questo è 2 partite contro squadre scadentissime che sbaglia retropassaggi semplici, si butta avanti cercando un cross morbido ed inutile verso il centro, la crossa sempre troppo lunga, è OSCENO.
L'unica cosa che lo salva è il vivaio, e c'è pure un allenatore che crede in lui e nonostante 2 anni di schifosità uniche è il terzino titolare senza contendenti in eternis, incredibile!! questo farebbe fatica a trovare il posto da titolare in serie B e non scherzo.


----------



## James Watson (18 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Si, ma rimane comunque un mistero. In promozione Antonini fa fatica, fidati



Non metto in dubbio che sia un mistero, però non esageriamo dai... In Serie D ci può stare tranquillamente! 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DannySa ha scritto:


> T*almente tattico che quando si spinge in avanti dietro lascia il buco*, Antonini dà solo l'idea di essere un terzino come si deve, il problema è che è scarsissimo a fare tutto, non è nulla di eccezionale e non è nemmeno continuo come rendimento, giocasse da 6 per carità, tanto meglio, ma questo è 2 partite contro squadre scadentissime che sbaglia retropassaggi semplici, si butta avanti cercando un cross morbido ed inutile verso il centro, la crossa sempre troppo lunga, è OSCENO.
> L'unica cosa che lo salva è il vivaio, e c'è pure un allenatore che crede in lui e nonostante 2 anni di schifosità uniche è il terzino titolare senza contendenti in eternis, incredibile!! questo farebbe fatica a trovare il posto da titolare in serie B e non scherzo.



Senza offesa, ma mi sono fermato lì. Non è ancora nato un terzino che mentre spinge in avanti riesce anche a coprire dietro. Forse potrebbe farcela padre pio, ma è morto.


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Non metto in dubbio che sia un mistero, però non esageriamo dai... In Serie D ci può stare tranquillamente!
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Il punto è che lui si spinge in avanti ma poi o perde palla o si fa sempre prendere in contropiede, sempre, stasera è successo e poteva costare il gol; come posizionamento è scarsissimo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (18 Settembre 2012)

*Abbiati 6* Le poche volte che viene chiamato in causa risponde più o meno positivamente;
*Antonini 4* Disastroso, insopportabile, e in più tutti gli passavano il pallone, fa un cross decente in tutta la partita e lo prende Flamini. Male dietro, malissimo quando spinge.
*Bonera 6* Non è un fenomeno, ma almeno fa qualcosa. Sbaglia come tutti nella prima parte di gara, ma secondo me è uno dei pochi a salvarsi. ( *Yepes s.v* deve fare davvero poca cosa )
*Mexes 6* L'unico che da sicurezza in campo, buono il rientro.
*De Sciglio 6+* Sbaglia qualche passaggio di troppo nella prima parte di gara, ma spinge come si deve e dimostra di avere carattere oltre che saper crossare. No ma, è più forte Abate.
*Flamini 4.5* Inutile, è capace solo di fare falli. Sono più bravo io palla al piede, e non lo dico tanto per dire, ne sono sicuro. Si potrà non essere in grado di stoppare una palla?
*De Jong 6* Ma chi glielo ha fatto fare di venire al Milan? Poverino, chissà come si sente a giocare con degli scarti del genere. E' un leone.
*Nocerino 4.5* Perde un sacco di palloni, sbaglia tantissimi passaggi, è senza idee, sembra smarrito in mezzo al campo, chiede falli inesistenti. Che brutta roba vederlo giocare così.
*Boateng 4.5* Non gioca per la squadra, è troppo lento, prova sempre a concludere ( che non sempre è la cosa sbagliata ), per quanto mi riguarda poteva uscire dopo 45'. ( *El92 6+* Cambia la partita per quello che può fare, va vicinissimo al goal )
*Emanuelson s.v* Senza voto, è inesistente come sempre. Sarà anche vero che ha la tecnica, ma senza le palle non vai da nessuna parte. ( *Costant s.v.* Inutile come sempre, mi chiedo che senso abbia metterlo in campo )
*Pazzini 6* Non mi sento di dargli l'insufficienza, protegge bene il pallone, guadagna qualche buona punizione da posizione interessante, poi se gli arriva un pallone in tutta la partita può farci poco.
*Allegri * Non so cosa dire sinceramente.


----------



## James Watson (18 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Il punto è che lui si spinge in avanti ma poi o perde palla o si fa sempre prendere in contropiede, sempre, stasera è successo e poteva costare il gol; come posizionamento è scarsissimo.



Sulla prima parte sono anche d'accordo, ma lì è dovuto principalmente a due cose: 1 il fatto che sia scarso TECNICAMENTE 2 il fatto che non c'è nessuno dei suoi compagni che gli detta il passaggio per ricevere palla... di conseguenza si incarta e per gli avversari ci vuole nulla a portargli via il pallone...
Sul posizionamento non sono d'accordo per niente.


----------



## yelle (18 Settembre 2012)

che magnifica partita.
No, sul serio. Che emozioni indescrivibili!
Qualcuno dica ad Allegri che mi deve un par de scarpe nove, con tutti sti sbadigli ho scollato le suole di quelle che indossavo


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Sulla prima parte sono anche d'accordo, ma lì è dovuto principalmente a due cose: 1 il fatto che sia scarso TECNICAMENTE 2 il fatto che non c'è nessuno dei suoi compagni che gli detta il passaggio per ricevere palla... di conseguenza si incarta e per gli avversari ci vuole nulla a portargli via il pallone...
> Sul posizionamento non sono d'accordo per niente.



Guarda, per chiuderla, Antonini è buono nel giro palla quando la deve passare a Bonera (indietro), ecco ho elencato le sue qualità.


----------



## James Watson (18 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Guarda, per chiuderla, Antonini è buono nel giro palla quando la deve passare a Bonera (indietro), ecco ho elencato le sue qualità.



Ma nessuno dice che non sia scarso eh...


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno dice che non sia scarso eh...



Una domanda:se anche tu dici che è scarso,chissene frega se sa "interpretare il ruolo",no? 
Se è scarso non deve giocare,punto.


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Una domanda:se anche tu dici che è scarso,chissene frega se sa "interpretare il ruolo",no?
> Se è scarso non deve giocare,punto.



Appunto, vediamo se lo farà giocare a Udine.. io spero lo lasci in panchina e non lo tiri più fuori.
L'unica via è De Sciglio provato a sinistra, ma visto il nostro allenatorone c'è caso che Antonini lo piazzi centrale al posto di Bonera pur di farlo giocare, povero ragazzo..


----------



## James Watson (18 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Una domanda:se anche tu dici che è scarso,chissene frega se sa "interpretare il ruolo",no?
> Se è scarso non deve giocare,punto.



L'affermazione corretta sarebbe: non dovrebbe giocare se ci fosse qualcuno in grado di sostituirlo. Il problema è che adesso non c'è.
Poi, per Dio, io giocherei anche in 10 pur di non vederlo più in campo!


----------



## JoKeR (18 Settembre 2012)

*Abbiati 6* ordinaria amministrazione
*De Sciglio 6* non fa nulla di trascendentale ma è per distacco il miglior terzino della ns rosa: mette in mezzo ottimi cross e potrebbe osare di più
*Mexes 6,5 * è nettamente il ns miglior centrale: ok che gli avversari erano poca cosa ed in futuro farà cappelle a go-go, ma ad oggi è l'unico difensore serio che abbiamo (a prescindere da chi rammenta solo i suoi errori)
*Bonera s.v.* spero di vedere Zapata al suo posto (speranza vana immagino)
*Antonini 4,5* sarà bravo tatticamente come dice qualcuno, ma obiettivamente è improponibile: non so da che cilindro ha estratto la buona stagione con Leonardo in panchina
*De Jong 6* non poteva certo essere il salvatore della patria, d'altronde nel City era un comprimario e non giocava praticamente mai... alla faccia dell'arrivo più importante della sessione estiva di mercato della Serie A... cmq fortunatamente è un discreto giocatore
*Flamini 4,5* escluse due partite l'anno dello scudetto è un giocatore di una inutilità fuori dal comune... peccato perchè all'Arsenal sembrava bravo... in ogni caso io lo riadatterei ter sx pur di non vedere Antonini
*Nocerino 4* il peggiore in campo insieme a Boateng secondo me. Senza Ibra (e lo dico da sempre) vale quasi zero perchè ci voleva lo svedere per facilitarne gli inserimenti senza palla: se è lui a dover portar palla ed impostare siamo fregati.. stasera malissimo
*Boateng 4* giocatore ampiamente sopravvalutato per lo stesso motivo di Nocerino: vicino ad Ibra gli attaccanti giocheranno male, ma i centrocampisti ne giovano tantissimo. Vedergli indossare il 10 è un insulto alla ns storia. Sia chiaro che nella pochezza generale è certamente uno dei più forti: io lo arretrei in mediana con De Jong e Montolivo, ma sarebbe qualcosa di troppo intelligente per Allegri e non avverrà mai. Trequartista senza Ibra? Non vale nulla è la cruda verità...
*Emanuelson s.v* non me la sento più di dare voti a un calciatore che per inettitudine del suo allenatore viene schierato ovunque tranne che esterno. Tutti a dire che non saprebbe difendere ma nella mediocrità aberrante della Serie A e del ns girone di Champions dovrebbe fare il terzino ad occhi chiusi...
*Pazzini s.v.* giocatore completamente avulso dalla squadra: potrà anche segnare ma non serve a niente nella manovra. Di gran lunga superiore Maxi Lopez a Pazzini che per una cifra inferiore almeno sapeva anche (un pò) impostare, dribblare, tirare ed inventarsi qualcosa. Nel Milan Pazzini non serve a nulla ed oggi gli sono arrivati anche dei cross..
*El Shaarawy 6* ottimo ingresso, largo a sx può giocare bene, anche se è un pò prevedibile. Il ragazzo si potrebbe fare, ovviamente non con il ns allenatore incapace
*Yepes s.v.
Constant 5* fa tenerezza: completamente spaesato e inadeguato. ovviamente noi l'avremmo potuto prendere due anni fa ed inserirlo in un contesto completamente diverso, ma abbiamo pensato bene di non farlo e di aspettare che diventasse un brocco in una squadra di brocchi

*Allegri s.v.* è come sparare sulla croce rossa. La responsabilità di questa situazione tragicomica è al 99,99% della società, ma lui ci mette del suo per alcuni semplici motivi: -avrebbe dovuto dimettersi dopo la campagna di non rafforzamento estiva (tutti a dire che non si rinunciano ai soldi, ma non è sempre vero); - dovrebbe avere molto molto più coraggio; - non sa minimamente gestire i cambi; - ha colpe nella gestione spogliatoio e infortuni


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> L'affermazione corretta sarebbe: non dovrebbe giocare se ci fosse qualcuno in grado di sostituirlo. Il problema è che adesso non c'è.
> Poi, per Dio, io giocherei anche in 10 pur di non vederlo più in campo!


De Sciglio a sinistra e il meno-peggio Ebete sulla destra


----------



## James Watson (18 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> De Sciglio a sinistra e il meno-peggio Ebete sulla destra



Già spiegato che adesso mettere De Sciglio a sinistra sarebbe troppo rischioso, si rischierebbe di fargli perdere anche le buone cose che sta facendo sulla destra. Poi oh, si può sempre provare... ma non mi sembra che siamo nella condizione di poter fare così tanti esperimenti..


----------



## sheva90 (18 Settembre 2012)

Una partita inutile, fatta da una accozzaglia di ***** inutili.

Segnare un gol è diventata un'utopia ormai.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (18 Settembre 2012)

Esagero ma che ne so uno come Reja o come Ranieri farebbe rendere questa squadra due volte tanto.


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Esagero ma che ne so uno come Reja o come Ranieri farebbe rendere questa squadra due volte tanto.



Esulterei per avere Sannino al posto di questo qui


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Una domanda:se anche tu dici che è scarso,chissene frega se sa "interpretare il ruolo",no?
> Se è scarso non deve giocare,punto.


Se gli scarsi non giocassero il Milan darebbe Walkover ad ogni partita.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Già spiegato che adesso mettere De Sciglio a sinistra sarebbe troppo rischioso, si rischierebbe di fargli perdere anche le buone cose che sta facendo sulla destra. Poi oh, si può sempre provare... ma non mi sembra che siamo nella condizione di poter fare così tanti esperimenti..



Diversi utenti hanno detto che gioca anche a sinistra,quindi nessun rischio


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Diversi utenti hanno detto che gioca anche a sinistra,quindi nessun rischio



No ma seriamente stiamo a guardare se sarebbe un rischio far giocare il nostro miglior giovane tra i difensori a sinistra piuttosto che a destra per non bruciarlo? mi sembra alquanto insensato, questa stagione per come andrà avanti e per come è iniziata non può che essere un trampolino di lancio per alcuni giovani, un test in vista del futuro e purtroppo è l'unica cosa da cui si potrà avere qualche gioia quest'anno.


----------



## James Watson (18 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Diversi utenti hanno detto che gioca anche a sinistra,quindi nessun rischio



Si può provare, ma, non dimentichiamoci che stiamo pur sempre parlando di un ragazzo che non ha ancora messo insieme 10 presenze in A. Ci vuole tempo per inserirlo (anche a destra), non si può pensare di buttarlo nell'arena e che risolva tutti i nostri problemi su quella fascia.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DannySa ha scritto:


> No ma seriamente stiamo a guardare se sarebbe un rischio far giocare il nostro miglior giovane tra i difensori a sinistra piuttosto che a destra per non bruciarlo? mi sembra alquanto insensato, questa stagione per come andrà avanti e per come è iniziata *non può che essere un trampolino di lancio per alcuni giovani,* un test in vista del futuro e purtroppo è l'unica cosa da cui si potrà avere qualche gioia quest'anno.



Vabbè, qua alzo le mani...
b arriviamo...


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Si può provare, ma, non dimentichiamoci che stiamo pur sempre parlando di un ragazzo che non ha ancora messo insieme 10 presenze in A. Ci vuole tempo per inserirlo (anche a destra), non si può pensare di buttarlo nell'arena e che risolva tutti i nostri problemi su quella fascia.



Perchè no?Questa è già la terza partita che gioca in mezzo ai fischi e all'ostilità del pubblico,mostrando personalità e determinazione.
Finalmente abbiamo trovato un "canterano" buono,fosse per me sarebbe titolarissimo,sempre e comunque.


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Si può provare, ma, non dimentichiamoci che stiamo pur sempre parlando di un ragazzo che non ha ancora messo insieme 10 presenze in A. Ci vuole tempo per inserirlo (anche a destra), non si può pensare di buttarlo nell'arena e che risolva tutti i nostri problemi su quella fascia.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Ho forse detto giochiamo con 11 giovani? ho parlato di lanciare diversi giovani per renderli importanti in vista del futuro (pessimo) economicamente balordo che ci attende, non ho mica detto schieriamo la primavera.
E su De Sciglio credo ci sia poco da cautelarsi, sbaglia? tanto meglio, per diventare qualcuno bisogna capire i propri limiti e a 20 anni si può cercare di migliorare a 30 rimani Antonini pure se sai fare il terzino (per modo di dire).


----------



## James Watson (18 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ho forse detto giochiamo con 11 giovani? ho parlato di lanciare diversi giovani per renderli importanti in vista del futuro (pessimo) economicamente balordo che ci attende, non ho mica detto schieriamo la primavera.
> E su De Sciglio credo ci sia poco da cautelarsi, sbaglia? tanto meglio, per diventare qualcuno bisogna capire i propri limiti e a 20 anni si può cercare di migliorare a 30 rimani Antonini pure se sai fare il terzino (per modo di dire).



De Sciglio può sbagliare e sbaglierà, deve farlo. Un conto però è se sbagli e dietro puoi avere un Nesta che ti rimedia all'errore, un conto è avere dietro Mexes. Non credo che nella situazione attuale si possa prendere un giocatore con nessuna esperienza e buttarlo nella mischia affidandogli totalmente il ruolo di terzino titolare. De Sciglio ha mostrato buone cose fino qua, giocando nel suo ruolo, per quanto mi riguarda continuerei a farlo giocare lì dove sta ora, per permettergli di continuare a crescere. Non lo sposterei di certo dall'altra parte adesso.


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> De Sciglio può sbagliare e sbaglierà, deve farlo. Un conto però è se sbagli e dietro puoi avere un Nesta che ti rimedia all'errore, un conto è avere dietro Mexes. Non credo che nella situazione attuale si possa prendere un giocatore con nessuna esperienza e buttarlo nella mischia affidandogli totalmente il ruolo di terzino titolare. De Sciglio ha mostrato buone cose fino qua, giocando nel suo ruolo, per quanto mi riguarda continuerei a farlo giocare lì dove sta ora, per permettergli di continuare a crescere. Non lo sposterei di certo dall'altra parte adesso.



Non sta giocando sempre titolare, l'unica cosa buona nel provare Abate ancora a destra e capire se De Sciglio a 20 anni può dare molto di più del cavallo pazzo Abate pure quando gioca con molte pressioni e in un clima irreale e difficile, più gioca e meglio è, se merita va fatto giocare però attualmente mi sembra scontato che sia lui a dover giocare titolare e non è questione di bruciarlo ma capire se a 20 anni ha un rendimento di partite tale da poter fare il titolare con prestazioni più che buone, per ora è così.


----------



## Harvey (18 Settembre 2012)

Comunque a loro mancavano i due attaccanti titolari, uno per squalifica e il loro uomo più forte per infortunio, rendiamoci conto...


----------



## James Watson (19 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non sta giocando sempre titolare, l'unica cosa buona nel provare Abate ancora a destra e capire se De Sciglio a 20 anni può dare molto di più del cavallo pazzo Abate pure quando gioca con molte pressioni e in un clima irreale e difficile, più gioca e meglio è, se merita va fatto giocare però attualmente mi sembra scontato che sia lui a dover giocare titolare e non è questione di bruciarlo ma capire se a 20 anni ha un rendimento di partite tale da poter fare il titolare con prestazioni più che buone, per ora è così.



Per questo motivo deve continuare a giocare a destra. Spostarlo a sinistra sarebbe deleterio.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Settembre 2012)

vedendo gli highlights abbiamo avuto 5-6 palle gol dove da perfetti minchiolotti ce le siamo magnate,contro la loro unica occasione,clomorosa,di biglia.Nella mediocrita' si poteva vincere,anche facilmente,ma ovviamente i problemi sarebbero rimasti!


----------



## S T B (19 Settembre 2012)

qualcuno mi può spiegare l'ultima sostituzione di allegri? Non riesco a capirla...


----------



## Jino (19 Settembre 2012)

Pareggiare la sfida casalinga contro la squadra più scarsa è una sconfitta bella e buona, che ti complica decisamente le cose.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Pareggiare la sfida casalinga contro la squadra più scarsa è una sconfitta bella e buona, che ti complica decisamente le cose.



Per cosa???Agli ottavi rischiremmo imbarcate epiche.Meglio uscire con un bel 4° posto!


----------



## Jino (19 Settembre 2012)

Abbiati SV

De Sciglio 6
Bonera 6
Mexes 6
Antonini 4,5

De Jong 5
Flamini 5
Nocerino 5

Boateng 4,5
Emanuelson 5
Pazzini 5

El Shaarawy 6,5
Yepes SV
Constant SV

Allegri 4,5


----------



## James Watson (19 Settembre 2012)

S T B ha scritto:


> qualcuno mi può spiegare l'ultima sostituzione di allegri? Non riesco a capirla...



Emanuelson non ne aveva più


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2012)

Considerando che era la squadra più debole del girone, si può dire che la qualificazione è tutt'altro che scontata.


----------



## Harvey (19 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Emanuelson non ne aveva più



A premium ha detto che non era stanco


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Settembre 2012)

Lui ha detto che non era stanco


----------



## James Watson (19 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> A premium ha detto che non era stanco




Così ha detto su sky... e mo'?


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (19 Settembre 2012)

Ripugnanti.... La partita più brutta che abbia mai visto


----------



## Harvey (19 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Così ha detto su sky... e mo'?



Niente stavo solo sottolineando che hanno detto due cose diverse a distanza di pochi minuti


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Settembre 2012)

l'ultima sostituzione poteva avere un senso se metteva bojan per ema, costant è improponibile e in quel momento non serviva a nulla


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Settembre 2012)

Altamente ridicoli.

Non perdo nemmeno tempo a commentare, ovviamente avevo annullato tutti gli impegni per vedere la partita. Come sempre me ne pento, ma come sempre lo rifarò

Indegni maiali


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (19 Settembre 2012)

Abbiati 6
De Sciglio 6,5 veramente bravo,sa crossareee!
Mexes 6
Bonera 6
Antonini 4,5 inguardabile,da terza categoria
Flamini 4 l'inutilità fatta giocatore
De Jong 5,5
Nocerino 5,5
Boateng 5,5
Emanuelson 5 Irritante
Pazzini 5,5

El Shaarawy 6
Constant 1 a prescindere
Yepes s.v

Allegri 3 Gestione della partita agghiacciante


----------



## Brain84 (19 Settembre 2012)

Uno spettacolo atroce veramente


----------



## James Watson (19 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Niente stavo solo sottolineando che hanno detto due cose diverse a distanza di pochi minuti




Sì, intendevo dire come la mettiamo, non ce l'avevo con te... 
Probabilmente l'ha sostituito perché negli ultimi minuti era un po' scomparso dal gioco..


----------



## Petrecte (19 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia che scempio il Malaga ci asfalta e con lo Zenit sarà davvero dura.....cmq ho visto le sintesi delle altre partite giocate stasera e onestamente possiamo giocarcela solo con la Dinamo Zagabria e Dinamo Kyev (del mitico Taiwo).


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Settembre 2012)

Mediaset Premium ha intervistato Ibra dicendogli: "Sai che al tuo gol e di Thiago a San Siro ci sono stati appalusi?" lui ha risposto: "Veramente?!? Un onore....."

Zlatan


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Settembre 2012)

Abbiati 6
De Sciglio 7 
Mexes 7
Bonera 6
Antonini 4
Flamini 4.5
De Jong 5,5
Nocerino 5
Boateng 4.5
Emanuelson 6.5
Pazzini 5

El Shaarawy 6.5
Constant s.v. 
Yepes s.v

Allegri 4.5


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Settembre 2012)

(s)fortunatamente ho visto solo l'ultima mezz'ora e sono sempre piu' convinto che questa squadra debba giocare con un 4-3-3 o un 4-2-3-1,per sfruttare al meglio le caratteristiche dei nostri giocatori offensivi.Dobbiamo tornare a giocare all'arma bianca,come con leo,prima che arrivasse ibra a rivoluzionare lo schieramento tattico della squadra.Senza zlatan è inutile proseguire col 4-3-1-2


----------



## pennyhill (19 Settembre 2012)

La Champions è tempo perso. Un conto è il campionato dove comunque anche se schieri un centrocampo di falegnami, trovi comunque l’avversario che ti lascia l’onere dell’iniziativa difendendosi in 10, in Europa trovi squadre che nel loro campionato giocano per vincere, e anche un modesto Anderlecht può metterti sotto.


----------



## S T B (19 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> l'ultima sostituzione poteva avere un senso se metteva bojan per ema, costant è improponibile e in quel momento non serviva a nulla



infatti! Probabilmente Ema ha detto due cose diverse perché in italiano è davvero un asino...


----------



## yelle (19 Settembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Mediaset Premium ha intervistato Ibra dicendogli: "Sai che al tuo gol e di Thiago a San Siro ci sono stati appalusi?" lui ha risposto: "Veramente?!? Un onore....."
> 
> Zlatan


----------



## honestsimula (19 Settembre 2012)

basta


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2012)

Ero allo stadio, siamo riusciti a non perdere, ma ovviamente non servirà ad evitare il quarto posto nel girone che è già nostro... 

*Considerazioni sparse:*
- Primo tempo inguardabile, nel secondo tempo abbiamo iniziato a carburare dopo l'uscita di Boateng
- Boateng, proprio lui... è dall'inizio del precampionato che dico che QUESTO Boateng è un uomo in meno per la squadra, spero che a Udine si riparta da qui, ovvero senza di lui. Oltre all'essere svogliato e sbagliare anche i più semplici appoggi all'indietro, è diventato ormai più un atleta di kung fu che un giocatore di calcio, non sa calciare in porta senza contorcersi fino a cadere puntualmente per terra, è un problema
- Manca la cattiveria e forse la lucidità per non mancare occasioni d'oro come quelle sprecate stasera da Emanuelson e da El Shaarawy con tiri "alla Robinho"... il pubblico che fischia non aiuta in questo, proseguendo così in casa vinceremo pochissime in partite, sarebbe meglio giocare a porte chiuse a sto punto. A parte ciò non voglio fare altri commenti sui tifosi allo stadio, dico solo che evidentemente il detto "non ti lasceremo mai" vale solo quando si vince.
- Non mi è dispiaciuto per niente Flamini, ha dato un ottimo supporto a De Sciglio ed ha saputo proporsi pericolosamente in area di rigore. Dall'altra parte alti e bassi per Nocerino, ovviamente inadatto al ruolo di suggeritore ma nonostante tutto ha dato una bellissima palla ad Emanuelson non sfruttata nel primo tempo. De Jong in crescita ma anche lui andrebbe affiancato con uomini di qualità
- Pazzini troppo solo, qualcosa ha provato, a dargli la palla dovrebbero essere Boateng facepalm o la seconda punta (Emanuelson )
- A proposito di punte: un altro terzo cambio senza senso da parte di Max stasera, nel secondo tempo stavamo giocando discretamente palla a terra, allora devi buttare dentro Bojan per vincere, al posto di Emanuelson o se proprio non vuoi rischiare il tridente, al posto di Pazzini.
- Max salterà domenica sera al 99% perchè solo Dio può salvarci da una netta sconfitta a Udine...

- *Sommando tutte queste considerazioni, spero che il futuro allenatore riparta da un 4-4-2 più dinamico dove*
1) Emanuelson o El92 devono giocare esterni a sinistra di centrocampo
2) Nocerino o Flamini esterni a destra, possono coprire la fascia se un De Sciglio si sovrappone e va a cercare il cross
3) affiancare Montolivo a De Jong per far circolare il pallone
4) questo modulo esclude ovviamente il trequartista
5) questo modulo dà più sostegno a Pazzini qualora dovesse essere lui il titolare e favorisce anche l'inserimento di Bojan più adatto nella circolazione palla a terra. Bojan può giocare bene sia con Pato che con Robinho, Pazzini e Pato insieme invece non ce li vedo. Mai più El92 seconda punta
6) cosa farne di Boateng? a questa domanda risponderò in futuro perchè adesso son troppo scazzato

FORZA MILAN


P.S. Uh ho dimenticato gli applausi al goal di Ibra e Thiago  passi applaudire un gesto tecnico, ma il goal di ibra era un rigore


----------



## Heisenberg (19 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Almeno sai cosa significa "interpretare bene un ruolo"?



Si, e antonini al massimo interpreta un cespuglio nella recita sull'arca di noè delle quinte elementari, al massimo.


----------



## Harvey (19 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Sì, intendevo dire come la mettiamo, non ce l'avevo con te...
> Probabilmente l'ha sostituito perché negli ultimi minuti era un po' scomparso dal gioco..



No ma figurati neanche io volevo contraddirti  Secondo me c'è confusione e paura in tutta la squadra e nelle interviste post partita ormai dicono le classiche frasi di circostanza tutti...


----------



## runner (19 Settembre 2012)

se non vinciamo in casa con i più scarsi allora.............non ha senso niente!!


----------



## Isao (19 Settembre 2012)




----------



## folletto (19 Settembre 2012)

Dopo 10 minuti di partita ero allibito, sono passato a diretta champions league e mi sono visto un pò di gol e quando si collegavano con Milano giocherellavo con lo smartphone, mi deprimo a vedere quelle maglie giocare così, è come una forma di "rifiuto". Tra non molto mi abituerò a certi "standard" e forse vedrò il Milan con un altro spirito.
Siamo troppo abituati a vedere il Milan giocare per vincere campionati o coppe, bisogna adeguarsi al fatto che siamo una nobile decaduta (molto in fretta) per guardare giocare la squadra con "altri occhi", una squadra che dovrà lottare anche con squadre di basso livello per strappare un pareggino. E anche i giocatori devono adattarsi, ed in fretta anche, altrimenti sarà più dura di quanto immaginiamo.


----------



## Ale (19 Settembre 2012)

cmq ci lamentiamo tanto dello scarso impiego di giovani ect, e poi quando le cose vanno male, schiaffano elsharawy in prima pagina sulla gazzetta...


----------



## Cm Punk (19 Settembre 2012)

Che strazio!


----------



## James Watson (19 Settembre 2012)

In tutto questo i giornalisti non aiutano di certo. Ieri sono rimasto allibito anche da compagnoni, di solito molto pacato e concreto che appena l'Andederlecht ha messo in piedi la prima azione e si è avvicinato alla trequarti ha cominciato con la manfrina de: "il milan in grandissima difficoltà, sta subendo". Questo alla loro prima azione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> In tutto questo i giornalisti non aiutano di certo. Ieri sono rimasto allibito anche da compagnoni, di solito molto pacato e concreto che appena l'Andederlecht ha messo in piedi la prima azione e si è avvicinato alla trequarti ha cominciato con la manfrina de: "il milan in grandissima difficoltà, sta subendo". Questo alla loro prima azione


Epico


----------



## James Watson (19 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Epico



Caressa sta rovinando il ruolo del telecronista..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Settembre 2012)

Caressa è quanto di più imbarazzante ci sia in giro, lui e il suo sosia Pardo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Settembre 2012)

Si beh ma aveva ragione: abbiamo subito il loro gioco


----------



## Schism75 (19 Settembre 2012)

vabbeh ma i telecronisti influenzano la squadra scusate?


----------



## panormus (19 Settembre 2012)

La verità è una sola, il presidente berlusconi ha perso la passione per il milan, agnelli moratti e tutti gli altri sono innamorati delle proprie squadre, lui purtroppo pensa solo al busines, è questa la rovina del milan, lui ci ha fatto vincere tutto ma ora è arrivato il momento di cedere la società ad una persona che ritorni a metterci passione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2012)

possiamo seriamente uscire ai gironi da questa champions


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Settembre 2012)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> vabbeh ma i telecronisti influenzano la squadra scusate?


I telecronisti devono commentare ciò che guardano e che vediamo: ieri l'Anderlecht a tratti non ci ha fatto vedere il pallone.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



panormus ha scritto:


> La verità è una sola, il presidente berlusconi ha perso la passione per il milan, agnelli moratti e tutti gli altri sono innamorati delle proprie squadre, lui purtroppo pensa solo al busines, è questa la rovina del milan, lui ci ha fatto vincere tutto ma ora è arrivato il momento di cedere la società ad una persona che ritorni a metterci passione.


La passione è diversa dal mettere soldi, noi vogliamo qualcuno che ci metta i soldi, in questo momento di crisi economica nessuno avrà la passione come sinonimo di spendere molto per un club


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Settembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ero allo stadio, siamo riusciti a non perdere, ma ovviamente non servirà ad evitare il quarto posto nel girone che è già nostro...
> 
> *Considerazioni sparse:*
> - Primo tempo inguardabile, nel secondo tempo abbiamo iniziato a carburare dopo l'uscita di Boateng
> ...



per quanto riguarda gli applausi ai gol di thiago e ibra non era mica per il gesto tecnico...era un applauso verso i 2 giocatori..mi sembrava evidente!!
forza lotta vincerai non ti lasceremo mai vale ed è sempre valso solo per la curva..e anche ieri solo la curva ha supportato la squadra..il resto dello stadio dorme tutta la partita e alla fine fischia


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2012)

> per quanto riguarda gli applausi ai gol di thiago e ibra non era mica per il gesto tecnico...era un applauso verso i 2 giocatori..mi sembrava evidente!!



appunto... applaudi gli ex e fischi la tua squadra... bene così andremo lontano


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Settembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> appunto... applaudi gli ex e fischi la tua squadra... bene così andremo lontano



il pubblico del milan evidentemente è questo!!!la curva comunque ha incitato tutti i 90 minuti e alla fine nessuno ha fischiato


----------



## Hammer (19 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Caressa sta rovinando il ruolo del telecronista..



Oltre ad essere un gobbo nascosto, è davvero insopportabile


----------



## robs91 (19 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> il pubblico del milan evidentemente è questo!!!la curva comunque ha incitato tutti i 90 minuti e alla fine nessuno ha fischiato


E'umanamente impossibile non fischiare uno come Antonini tanto per fare un nome...


----------



## DexMorgan (19 Settembre 2012)

Io avevo sentito invece che al goal di Thiago applausi, mentre al goal di Ibra fischi. Ma forse ho capito male io...


----------



## Freddy Manson (19 Settembre 2012)

Questa partita la dovevano trasmettere su Premium Comedy, altro che Premium Calcio.

Che strazio.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> il pubblico del milan evidentemente è questo!!!la curva comunque ha incitato tutti i 90 minuti e alla fine nessuno ha fischiato



questo sì, verissimo
io ovviamente mi riferivo a quelli nell'arancio a partire da quelli vicino a me, mai un incitamento, nemmeno dopo le occasioni avute in attacco o che ne so prima di un corner, mai un "Dai ragazzi, dai" 

E va beh 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Io avevo sentito invece che al goal di Thiago applausi, mentre al goal di Ibra fischi. Ma forse ho capito male io...



applausi ad entrambi, te lo garantisco perchè stavo lì... gli applausi sono partiti dal primo goal di Ibra, quando ancora non avevano mostrato il goal di Thiago che è venuto dopo


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Settembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> questo sì, verissimo
> io ovviamente mi riferivo a quelli nell'arancio a partire da quelli vicino a me, mai un incitamento, nemmeno dopo le occasioni avute in attacco o che ne so prima di un corner, mai un "Dai ragazzi, dai"
> 
> E va beh
> ...


anche io ho letto che al gol di ibra ci sono stati fischi...
la verità è che al gol di thiago scroscio di applausi, a quello di ibra applausi misti a qualche fischio...ma io sentivo solo in curva...gli unici fischi assordanti che ho sentito sono stati a fine partita ma provenivano da tutti i settori curva esclusa


----------



## Gollume (19 Settembre 2012)

Abbiati 6
De Sciglio 6 
Mexes 6,5
Bonera 5,5
Antonini 4 Non può più giocare titolare questo giocatore. L anticalcio.
Flamini 4,5 Deve sparire dal Milan.
De Jong 5,5
Nocerino 5
Boateng 4 Dannoso, 1 in meno ora come ora.
Emanuelson 6
Pazzini 5,5

El Shaarawy 6.5
Constant s.v. 
Yepes s.v

Allegri 4 Dimissioni se perdi a Udine.

Bisogna cambiare modulo e anche alla svelta. Creiamo 2-3 palle gol a partita, imbarazzante. Quando rientra Robinho e (si spera) Pato dobbiamo fare il 4-3-3.

*Abbiati*
*Abate*/De Sciglio *Mexes **Acerbi*/Bonera *Mesbah*/Uno della Primavera/Antonini
*Montolivo **De Jong*/Ambrosini *Nocerino*/Flamini
*Boateng*/El Sharawi *Pazzini*/Pato *Robinho*/Emanuelson​


----------



## Livestrong (19 Settembre 2012)

Quelli della curva sono gli stessi che "aspettiamo il 31 agosto"... Non possono fischiare


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Quelli della curva sono gli stessi che "aspettiamo il 31 agosto"... Non possono fischiare



giusto non fischiare!!cosa fischi a fare??


----------



## Livestrong (19 Settembre 2012)

Eh certo, c'è da applaudire dopo lo spettacolo di ieri sera


----------



## Jaqen (19 Settembre 2012)

La curva NON può fischiare. Sono quelli del, "solo la maglia.. però ci dobbiam far pagare."


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Eh certo, c'è da applaudire dopo lo spettacolo di ieri sera



invece se fischi dai un grande contributo!!li deprimi di più e basta!!


----------



## Livestrong (19 Settembre 2012)

Deprimi? Perche credi che ai calciatori freghi qualcosa di questa situazione? Lo stipendio lo prendono ne piu ne meno come prima


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Deprimi? Perche credi che ai calciatori freghi qualcosa di questa situazione? Lo stipendio lo prendono ne piu ne meno come prima



se non gliene fregava nulla probabilmente avremmo battuto sia la samp che l'atalanta e anche l'anderlecht, il problema è che i giocatori sentono molto questa situazione, gli manca quella personalità per uscirne fuori a molti tremano le gambe e i fischi non aiutano di certo


----------



## Livestrong (19 Settembre 2012)

Se non vinciamo di certo non è per la motivazione.. Tranquillo che i vari pato, mexes, boateng, robinho vivono col sorriso anche se il milan le perde tutte


----------



## Need4 (20 Settembre 2012)

Un buon punto insomma...contro l'Anderlecht....in casa...


----------

